# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος [Stelios Filiagos]

## pantelis2009

Ένα νέο αμφίπλωροσκάφος έχει ξεκινήσει απο της 27/06/2009 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα. Το όνομα του Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος. Ξεκίνησε πρίν πέσει στη θάλασσα το Κωσταντίνος Κ (όπως φαίνεται απο τις φωτο). Μερικές φωτο απο την πορεία κατασκευής του. Σύντομα θα έλθουν και άλλες, πιο καινούριες. α)27/06, β)25/07, γ)11/08, δ)23/08 και ε)06/09. Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 01 27-06-2009.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 05.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 08.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 18.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 32.jpg

----------


## CORFU

ξερουμε σε πια γραμμη θα παει το πλοιο??? φιλε Παντελη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε corfu για Σαλαμίνα ετοιμάζεται. Καλή Χρονιά

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μερικές φωτο απο την πρόοδο του πλοίου

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 47.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 51.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 60.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 69.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 83.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

και μερικές πιο νέες με τις 2 τελευταίες τραβηγμένες εχθές
ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 93.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 100 22-11-2009.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 117.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 132.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 139.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Να είσαι καλά! Ειναι πολύ τυχερό το φόρουμ που επιτέλους έχει πρόσβαση μέσω εσένα σε αυτό το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο που ονομάζετε ναυπήγηση αμφίδρομων στην Ελλάδα. Νομίζω ότι έχουμε ξεπεράσει κάθε άλλη χώρα στον τομέα αυτό!

----------


## Thanasis89

Σωστός ο Απόστολος ! Εκτιμώ την συμμετοχή του Παντελή και τον Ευχαριστώ πολύ προσωπικά μιας και με βοηθάει να γνωρίσω καλύτερα την ναυπήγηση αυτών των πλοίων ! Να 'σαι καλά !

----------


## ορφεας

Ξέρουμε μήπως πότε θα γίνει η καθέλκηση του πλοίου και ποιά η γραμμή του;

----------


## pantelis2009

φίλοι Apostolos και Thanasis89 ευχαριστώ και τους δύο σας για τα καλά σας λόγια. Είσαστε αμφότεροι πίο παλαιοί απο μένα και αυτό μου δίνει δύναμη. Σας εύχομαι καλή χρονιά. 
Όσο για τον φίλο Ορφέα είναι ακόμη πολύ νωρίς για το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος. Σε 5 μήνες υπολογίζω. Γραμμή Παλούκια- Πέραμα θα κάνει δρομολόγιο.

----------


## ορφεας

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## pantelis2009

και μία χθεσινή φωτο. Όπως βλέπετε τα κολλήματα προχωράνε στο full. Δεν μου έμεινε χρόνος για περισσότερες, τράβαγα την καθέλκυση του Αγ.Λαυρέντιος, αλλά θα επανέλθω

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 143.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν και σήμερα έχει κρύο οι δουλιές στο πλοίο προχωρούν. Βλέπουμε την επιμήκυνση του στη μεριά της θάλασσας και το σκέπασμα του bar.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 144.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 145.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 146.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 147.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 148.jpg

----------


## ορφεας

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ότι μπορούμε κάνουμε φίλε Ορφέα. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων

----------


## panagiotis78

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Δίπλα του ποιο είναι (η παντόφλα);

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ζαχαρίας είναι φίλε panagiotis78

----------


## pantelis2009

Φρέσκο πράγμα. Το bar κλείστηκε απο πάνω και ξεκίνησαν να το μακραίνουν και απο την άλλη μεριά.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 150 25-01-2010.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 151.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

λόγο κρύου μόνο δύο φωτο σήμερα. την επόμενη φορά θα ανέβω επάνω. Πάντος τελείως διαφορετικό, από τ' άλλα. Φαίνεται μεγαλύτερο το σαλόνι και ακόμη η γέφυρα δεν ξεκίνησε. Θα δούμε στην πορεία. Ο πλοιοκτήτης άλλωστε μας έχει συνηθήσει σε ωραίες κατασκευές (Αγ.Ραφαήλ, Μαχητής)

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 153.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 154.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οργασμος απο νεες ναυπηγησεις, που μας τις παρουσιαζει με αναλυτικο τροπο ο pantelis 2009.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή, για τον κόπο σου!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως υποσχέθηκα εσωτερικές φωτο απο το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος. 
156. η πλώρη απο τη στεριά αρχίζει να διαμορφώνεται, 
157. Το εσωτερικό του γκαράζ, 158. η πρόχειρη σκάλα που σε πάει στο bar, 159. αδιαμόρφωτη ακόμη η είσοδο του bar, 160. τα μεγάλα παράθυρα του bar, έπεται συνέχεια :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

161. Η πλώρη απο την μεριά της στεριάς, 162-163. ο χώρος πάνω απο το bar, που θα είναι οι καμπίνες πληρώματος και οι τουαλέτες, 165. η άλλη πλώρη, 166. ο άδειος χώρος τώρα που θα δημιουργηθεί η γέφυρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

169-170. τα κομμάτια L+R της πλώρης που επάνω τους δημιουργούνται τα μαγαζιά, 171. τα προηγούμενα κομμάτια τοποθετούνται εδώ και δημιουργείται το κλείσιμο της πλώρης, 173-174. δεξιά το Απόστολος Μ και αριστερά το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος.

----------


## JIMMARG75

> ξερουμε σε πια γραμμη θα παει το πλοιο??? φιλε Παντελη.


 Στις 1ες δηλώσεις είναι για Κέρκυρα μεριά Βαγγέλη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Φίλοι JIMMARG75 & CORFU πλέον δεν είναι .....δηλώσεις. Πληροφορίες απο τον cpt. γιο του πλοιοκτήτη το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος ετοιμάζεται για Κέρκυρα. Το μήκος του θα είναι 105 μέτρα και το πλάτος του 18 μέτρα. Στις σημερινές φωτο σας έδειξα το σαλόνι και το deck απο πάνω που θα έχει τις τουαλέτες και τις καμπίνες πληρώματος. Απο πάνω θα δημιουργηθεί .....άλλο deck που θα έχει τις καμπίνες αξιωματικών και μετά η γέφυρα. Όπως είχα πει ο κ. Φιλιάγκος μας έχει συνηθίσει σε πρωτοπόρες κατασκευές. Όταν έχω άλλα νέα θα επανέλθω

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Φίλοι JIMMARG75 & CORFU πλέον δεν είναι .....δηλώσεις. Πληροφορίες απο τον cpt. γιο του πλοιοκτήτη το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος ετοιμάζεται για Κέρκυρα. Το μήκος του θα είναι 105 μέτρα και το πλάτος του 18 μέτρα. Στις σημερινές φωτο σας έδειξα το σαλόνι και το deck απο πάνω που θα έχει τις τουαλέτες και τις καμπίνες πληρώματος. Απο πάνω θα δημιουργηθεί .....άλλο deck που θα έχει τις καμπίνες αξιωματικών και μετά η γέφυρα. Όπως είχα πει ο κ. Φιλιάγκος μας έχει συνηθίσει σε πρωτοπόρες κατασκευές. Όταν έχω άλλα νέα θα επανέλθω


 ''Τερατάκι'' Παντελή,έτσι? Με μία γέφυρα θα είναι?

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάλλον έτσι δείχνει. Ζήτησα σχέδια αλλά ο Cpt. δίνει στο Κ.Ε.Σ.Ε.Ν και μου είπε μετά απο 3 βδομάδες. Υπομονή λοιπόν

----------


## CORFU

για να δουμε τι θα δουμε.........

----------


## john85

Το τελικο μεγεθος του πλοιου θα ειναι σαν το Ανω Χωρα 2 και θα εχει αρκετους κοινοχρηστους χωρους γιατι η γραμμη για την οποια προοριζεται χρειαζεται αρκετους χωρους λογω της μεγαλης αποστασης και της διαρκειας ταξιδιου?

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων. 175.Eδώ φαίνετε το τεράστιο σαλόνι και το πάνω deck που θα είναι οι καμπίνες πληρώματος και wc. 176,177. η πλώρη προχωρά. Σημερινές φωτο 179,180. οι καθρέπτες έχουν τοποθετηθεί. όταν μάθω για τη γέφυρα θα μάθετε!!! 
Χαρισμένες σε CORFU & JIMMARG75

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο σαλόνι εκτός απο τα μεγάλα πλευρικά παράθυρα, μεγάλα θα είναι και τα παράθυρα στους καθρέπτες. Η χαρά για τους καραβολάτρες. Οι πλώρες όπως βλέπετε προχωρούν στο full.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 182.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 183.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 184.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 185.jpg

----------


## john85

Φιλε Παντελη πραγματικα δινεις ρεστα με τις φωτογραφιες σου καθε φορα .Η χωριτικοτητα του πλοιου ποση υπολογιζεται να ειναι?Μηπως ξερεις ποτε περιπου προβλεπεται να παραδοθει?

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε john85 δεν ξέρω ακόμη τίποτε. όπως γράφω πιο πάνω περιμένω να τελειώση ο γιός του πλοιοκτήτη απο το Κ.Ε.Σ.Ε.Ν  και θα έχω και σχέδια και όλα τα σχετικά. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CORFU

ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Παντελη και περιμενω για νεοτερα για το πλοιο αν και οι ομοιοτητεs πολλεs με το Ανω Χωρα

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε CORFU & john 85 σημερινή αλλά 1. Χαμός απο κολλήματα.

----------


## giorgos_249

Φίλε Παντελή στο πρώτο ποστ στην τελευταια φωτογραφία διακρίνεται ένα κλειστό φεριμποτάκι . Έχεισ την καλοσύνη να μας πεις ποιο είναι;

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε giorgos 249 δεν κατάλαβα πιο εννοείς.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αυτό στη φωτογραφία που επισύναψα , η φωτογραφία είναι δική σου.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος σηκώθηκε ο χώρος που θα είναι οι καμπίνες των αξιωματικών, ενώ οι πλώρες που έχουν τα πολλά κολλήματα προχωρούν.

----------


## john85

Παντελή τελικά πόσα ΙΧ θα παίρνει το καράβι τελικά?Εχει διεύκρυνιστει που τελικά θα δρομολογηθεί Πέραμα ή Κέρκυρα?

----------


## pantelis2009

john85 λίγο πιο πάνω απαντώ. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Με όλα τα υπόλοιπα αφήσαμε τις κατασκευές πίσω. Ας δούμε την πρόοδο των εργασιών. Χαρισμένες σε: BEN BRUCE, CORFU, JIMMARG75, leo85, giorgos249, panagiotis78, Appia 1978 & ορφεας.  :Wink:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 193.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 194.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 195.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 196.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 197.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε Παντελή!
Όμορφο θα γίνει  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

> Με όλα τα υπόλοιπα αφήσαμε τις κατασκευές πίσω. Ας δούμε την πρόοδο των εργασιών. Χαρισμένες σε: BEN BRUCE, CORFU, JIMMARG75, leo85, giorgos249, panagiotis78, Appia 1978 & ορφεας.  
> 
> ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 193.jpg
> 
> ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 194.jpg
> 
> ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 195.jpg
> 
> ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 196.jpg
> ...


*Πράγματι θα γίνει πολύ όμορφο. Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.*

----------


## CORFU

φιλε Παντελη εμαθα οτι μαλλον δεν ερχεται Κερκυρα

----------


## JIMMARG75

> φιλε Παντελη εμαθα οτι μαλλον δεν ερχεται Κερκυρα


 Κατ'αρχάς ευχαριστώ τον Παντελή για τις αφιερώσεις!Όσο για την απορία του φίλου CORFU απ'ότι φαίνεται στην τροποποίηση των δηλώσεων θα δρομολογηθεί στο Πέραμα.

----------


## CORFU

μαλλον οι πληροφοριεs μου βγηκαν αληθινεs και τα αιτια ηταν οτι το πλοιο δεν θα ειχε την ταχυτητα για να καλυψει την διαδρομη σε λογικο χρονο

----------


## john85

Κατά την γνώμη μου δεν πρέπει και αυτό το πλοίο να χαραμιστεί στην γραμμή Πέραμα-Σαλαμίνα αρκετά έχουν μαζεύτει εκεί.

----------


## JIMMARG75

Παντελή όταν γυρίσεις με το καλό,περιμένω φώτο από το ''τερατάκι''.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παντελή όταν γυρίσεις με το καλό,περιμένω φώτο από το ''τερατάκι''.


Ότι θέλει ο φίλος μου. :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## john85

Come back Παντελής

----------


## john85

Τερατάκι κανονικό θα είναι μάλλον το μεγαλύτερο στο Πέραμα όταν τελειώσει

----------


## pantelis2009

Nα δούμε και την εξέληξη στο Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Χαρισμένες σε όλους.  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 207.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 209.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 210.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Πολύ βαριά παντόφλα ! Πολύ λαμαρίνα και λίγο περίεργη σε σχεδίαση... Είμαι περίεργος να το δω τελειωμένο... Σ' Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή !  :Wink:

----------


## john85

Πολύ υπερκατασκευή έχει πέσει εδώ

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους και μη, φίλους. Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος προχωρά και πρέπει να το δούμε!!!! Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Appia_1978, CORFU, leo85, CAPTAIN, gikasd, & JIMMARG75.  :Very Happy:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 212.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 214.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 215.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 216.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 217.jpg 
αργότερα ή αύριο θα δούμε και φωτο απο μέσα σε όλα τα deck :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ούπς!!!!! Αυτό το είχα ξεχάσει. Ας δούμε ..... μερικές.
221+228. Στο σαλόνι γίνετε ο χαμός απο εργασίες,
224. οι καμπίνες πληρώματος προχωρούν
226. καθώς και οι καμπίνες αξιωματικών, 
227. η γέφυρα έχει ξεκινήσει.
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, CORFU, JIMMARG75, Appia_1978, ιθάκη, vinman, Tassos@@@, BEN BRUCE, manoubras,DeepBlue, gikasd, ariti, polykas, Roi Baudoin & όλους όσους ξέχασα :Wink:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 221.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 224.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 226.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 227.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 228.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η συνέχεια. 231. Το κατάμπαρο ετοιμάζεται, 
232. καθώς και η θέσεις για τα ελικοπηδάλια, 
233. τα ελικοπηδάλια ήρθαν, 
234. οι μονώσεις στο σαλόνι έχουν ξεκινήσει, 
235. τα μαγαζιά ετοιμάζονται. Χαρισμένες σε όλους σας. :Wink:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 231 19-05-2010.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 232.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 233.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 234.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 235.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Μιλάμε για πολύ χάλυβα ! Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή !  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Thanasis89 πάντα ο Φιλιάγκος έκανε πρωτοποριακές κατασκευές. Για θυμήσου όταν έπεσαν Μαχητής & Αγ. Ραφαήλ?  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και μερικές απο την γέφυρα. Η θέα απο κει είναι φανταστική, μόνο που λίγοι θα ανέβουν ώς εκεί, γιατί η σκάλα είναι εσωτερική μέσα απο τις καμπίνες των αξιωματικών. Και μιά σημερινή, τα μαγαζιά μπήκαν στη θεση τους :Wink: . Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους. 

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 237.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 238.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 239.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 240.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 241.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Προχθές που πέρασα το βρήκα χωρίς να το εμποδίζει τίποτε και τράβηξα 2 φωτο. Όπως βλέπετε έχει μινιαριστή όλο στο κέντρο και στην 1η υπερκατασκευή και η πλώρη απο τη θάλασσα κοντεύει να τελειώσει. Αύριο ή μεθαύριο φωτο απο μέσα. :Wink:  χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. 

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 242.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 243.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Τ' ανοίγουν τρούπες ;  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή, περιμένουμε την συνέχεια !  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι μακρόστενες πρέπει να είναι για να δένει. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Appia_1978

Συγγνώμη για την ίσως ανόητη παρατήρηση, αλλά για τη γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας, δε σας φαίνεται κάπως πολύ "κλειστό"; 
Υποθέτω, απομεινάρι του αρχικού σχεδιασμού για Κέρκυρα και ποιο ανοιχτές θάλασσες;

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι φίλε Appia_1978 είναι και το Θεολόγος Β τα Γλυκοφιλούσα ΙΙ & ΙΙΙ. :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Α, μάλιστα, δεν το παρατήρησα ποτέ  :Surprised: ops:
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Αυτό δεν αυξάνει όμως το κόστος κατασκευής; Και δεν είναι και οπωσδήποτε απαραίτητο για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. 

Πάντως προσωπικά, μου αρέσει καλύτερα έτσι  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάρκο έχεις δίκιο το αυξάνει, αλλά όχι πολύ. Όπως είχε πει και ένας πλοιοκτήτης "τσάμπα λαμαρίνες ρε αδερφέ, δεν υπάρχει λόγος", αλλά απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν έχουν λυπηθεί τα χρήματα στο καράβι αυτό. Έχει πέσει πολύ δουλειά, αλλά δεν μου κάθεται στο μάτι ο καθρέπτης του. Θέλω να το δω τελειωμένο για να μην κατηγορίσω από τώρα το κακόμοιρο. Πάντως τους παραδέχομαι !  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Δίκιο έχεις Θανάση. Δεν λυπάτε το χρήμα και πάντα βγάζει κάτι πρωτοποριακό. Ο καθρέπτης έγινε έτσι, γιατί για να πάς στο έπανω deck περνάς απο το σαλόνι. Τα ανοίγματα στο πλάϊ έγιναν 8 και 8 απο την άλλη πλευρά. Τα ελικοπηδάλια απο την επάνω μεριά τοποθετήθηκαν ένω απο την πλευρά της θάλασσας μπήκαν τα βαρέλια τα οποία είναι τεράστια. Σε όλα τα επίπεδα, απο τα ύφαλα μέχρι τη γέφυρα, γίνετε ο χαμός, του χαμού .... ώ χαμέ απο τεχνίτες. Μερικές φωτο τώρα και αργότερα και άλλες. :Wink:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 244.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 246.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 247.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 248.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 249.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή ! Περιμένουμε την συνέχεια...  :Wink:

----------


## JIMMARG75

Πολύ ωραίος βάπορος Παντελή.Ωραίο είναι να βλέπεις διαφορετικά σχέδια,έτσι δεν είναι?;-)

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και τη συνέχεια απο πάνω. Οι καταπέλτες κατασκευάζονται και οι 2 επάνω στο πλοίο, τα κατάμπαρα έχουν ανοικτή, στο σαλόνι έχουν έλθει τα αλουμίνια για τα παράθυρα, οι μονώσεις έχουν προχωρήσει και μπαίνουν πάνελ, ενώ ένα δείγμα απο τα μπρούτζινα φιλιστρίνια δοκιμαζόταν στα παράθυρα απο τις καμπίνες. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, JIMMARG 75, leo85, Appia_1978 και όλους τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων. :Razz:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 250 07-06-2010.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 252.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 253.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 254.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 255.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολύ χρόνο δεν είχα, αλλά 3 φωτο τράβηξα. Η πλώρη κλείστηκε και ανοίξαν στρογγυλές τρύπες και απο την άλλη πλευρά. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, JIMMARG75, CORFU, Appia_1978, DimitrisT  & Apostolos  :Razz:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 267.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 268.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 269.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Nα δούμε και το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος πως ήταν στις 26/06/2010.  :Razz:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 272.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 274.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 276.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 277.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 278.jpg

----------


## john85

Από 05-08-2010  σύμφωνα με το ΣΑΣ  θα αρχίσει δρομολόγια θα προλάβει?

----------


## pantelis2009

Από τις 29/06/2010. Η πλώρη τελειωμένη, στη γέφυρα άρχισε να γίνεται χμός απο καλώδια, εξωτερικά η γέφυρα με τις μεγάλες βαρδιόλες, ο γερανός πηγαίνει το όνομα για κόλλημα, τα Π ετομάζονται στο χώρο του ναυπηγείου. χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Wink:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 280.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 281.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 282.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 283.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 286.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τώρα θα πώ την κακία μου... Σε όλες τις υπέροχες φωτο του Παντελή διαπιστώνω ότι σε καμία απο τις εσωτερικές πόζες, υπάρχει έστω και ένας πυροσβεστήρας! Ελεος δηλαδή, αν γίνει το παραμικρό... Πόσο κοστίζει η ασφάλεια μας?
Απλά ειναι θέμα κακής νοοτροπίας...

----------


## pantelis2009

καλά κάνεις και το αναφέρεις φίλε Απόστολε. Σε λιγα ναυπηγεία υπάρχει πυρασφάλεια!!!! :Sad:  και αυτή τη διαθέτει το ναυπηγείο και όχι το πλοίο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος προχωρά τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά, γιατί δεν είχα χρόνο για να μπω μέσα. Κάποια στιγμή θα το επισκευτώ. Χαρισμένες σε Apostolos, JIMMARG75, Thanasis89, panagiotis78, Tasos@@@, CORFU, Appia_1978, BEN BRUCE και όλους τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων. :Razz:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 291.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 292.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 293.jpg

----------


## john85

Ο χρωματισμός του θυμίζει λίγο από Μαχητή και ¶γιο Ραφαήλ

----------


## Tasos@@@

Οπως παντα αψογο το ρεπορταζ και οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε Παντελη!Να'σαι καλα!Αρκετα ιδιαιτερο στα ματια μου το καραβι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σας`είχα υποσχεθεί φωτο απο το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος. 
Νο294. Το βάψιμο εξωτερικά προχώρησε, 
Νο295 - Νο 297. Στις πλώρες μπήκαν τα Π και στα κατάμπαρα μπήκαν οι μπουκάλες, ενω το μινιαρισμα και το βάψιμο προχωρούν και εσωτερικά, 
Νο296 - Νο298. Στο τεράστιο σαλόνι μπήκε η ψευδοροφή και ξεκίνησαν να τοποθετούνται τα πάνελ. Χαρισμένες σε Apostolos, JIMMARG75, leo85, Thanasis89, panagiotis78, Tasos@@@, DimitrisT, CORFU, Appia_1978, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON, DeepBlue, laz94, noulos και όλους τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων. :Very Happy:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 294.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 295.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 296.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 297.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 298.jpg
συνεχίζετε.....

----------


## pantelis2009

No 299. Η τεράστια γέφυρα, κάτω είναι οι καμπίνες προσωπικού και τα W.C. των επιβατών, απο πάνω είναι οι καμπίνες αξιωματικών και μετά η γέφυρα με τις μεγάλες βαρδιόλες, μόνο που δεν θα είναι επισκέψιμη για τους επιβάτες αφού ανεβένεις με εσωτερική σκάλα. 
Νο 300 - Νο 301. στην τεράστια γέφυρα άρχισαν να φτάνουν τα καλόδια, η μόνωση στην οροφή τελείωσε και η θέα είναι φανταστική, 
Νο 302. Ο χώρος του γκαράζ & 
Νο 304. Το κατάμπαρο σε πρώτη εμφάνιση, μινιαρισμένο.  :Wink:  :Razz:  


ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 299.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 300 17-07-2010.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 301.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 302.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 304.jpg
συνεχίζετε.....

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αψογος φιλε Παντελη!!Για αμπφιπλωρο γινεται πολυ ομορφο! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Μου αρέσει ο ξωτερικός χρωματισμός του και νομίζω ότι αυτό μπλέ δεν τον είχε άλλη παντόφρλα μέχρι τώρα. Ακόμη νομίζω ότι το ακομμοδ΄ςσιο του έχει κι αυτό στοιχεία που δνε μοιάζουν με κανένα. Ο ειδικός της παντόφλας Παντελής ας με διαψεύσει ή επιβεβαιώσει. Ξαναλέω μου αρέσει η εξέλιξη και νομίζω ότι το τελικό αποτέλεσμα θα είναι πολύ όμορφο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και μερικές ακόμη. 
Νο305 - Νο306 - Νο307. Το ένα μηχανοστάσιο 
Νο308. στο άλλο μηχανοστάσιο ετοιμάζουν τις βάσεις των μηχανών 
Νο310. Η μία πλώρη. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους προαναφερθέντες. :Wink:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 305.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 306.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 307.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 308.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 310.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Πολύ καλές όλες Παντελή. Μπράβο !
Μερικά σχόλια για την μέχρι τώρα εξέλιξη ; Το ευτυχές είναι το μηχανοστάσιο είναι το βασίλειο της Daewoo. Ξένιαστες μηχανές. Τα ελικοπηδάλια τώρα ανάλογα του μεγέθους του πλοίου, βαρέως τύπου. 
Μια σημαντική λεπτομέρεια είναι οι θέσεις των εξατμίσεων. Μετά από λίγο καιρό, και αυτό στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων είναι αναπόφευκτο σε όλα τα πλοία τους είδους, θα μαυρίσουν όλες οι πάντες. 
Γενικά έχει πέσει πολύ δουλειά και αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια σε όλη την ομάδα που ασχολήθηκε με το πλοίο. 
Τώρα η εμφάνιση δεν αγγίζει τα γούστα μου οπότε δεν πιστεύω ότι 
μπορώ να το κρίνω αντικειμενικά, σε αυτό τον τομέα τουλάχιστον.  

Καλή συνέχεια, με το καλό !

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ευτυχές είναι το μηχανοστάσιο είναι το βασίλειο της Daewoo. Ξένιαστες μηχανές. Τα ελικοπηδάλια τώρα ανάλογα του μεγέθους του πλοίου, βαρέως τύπου. 

Kανένας δεν παρατήρησε κάτι στην 4 φωτο? Για να δούμε την άλλη βδομάδα, τι θα δούμε!!!!! :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Αν είναι αυτό που σκέφτομαι Παντελή, περιμένουμε απλά να μας το επιβεβαιώσεις...  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Όπως είπα και παραπάνω "με το καλό"...  :Wink:

----------


## john85

Ανετα το πλοίο θα μπορούσε να δρομολογήθει στην Κέρκυρα για το όποιο αρχικά προοριζόταν

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν πάει Γιάννη... Δεν μπορεί...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος? Νο311. Παρ'όλο που η φωτο είναι κόντρα στον ήλιο το μέγεθος του δεν κρύβεται. 
Νο312. όταν πλησιάζεις κοντά σε πιάνει δέος. 
Νο313. στο χώρο φόρτωσης γίνεται χαμός απο κολλήσεις & βαψίματα. 
Νο314. το άλλο μηχανοστάσιο, κολλούσαν & δεν μπόρεσα να κατέβω. 
Νο316. τα σχέδια του πλοίου. Μήκος 104.90 & πλάτος 17.50. 
Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, Thanasis89, Leo, Tasos@@@, JIMMARG75, panagiotis78, laz84, noulos, T.S.S. APOLLON, Nicholas Peppas, DeepBlue, Κάρολος, Γιάννης Τ, mikigtr και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.:wink::mrgreen: 


ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 311.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 312.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 313.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 314.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 316.jpg
συνεχίζεται......

----------


## pantelis2009

Νο317. τα τζάμια στο σαλόνι άρχισαν να τοποθετούνται, 
Νο318. τα χωρίσματα στην καμπίνες αξιωματικών ξεκίνησαν, 
Νο319 στη γέφυρα οι μόνωση έγινε και ξεκίνησαν την ψευδοροφή. Χαρισμένες σε όλους εσας. :Razz:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 317.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 318.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 319.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Απόστολος Μ κατα την καθέλκυση του στις 30/07/2010. χαρισμένες σε Apostolos, JIMMARG75, BEN BRUCE, Thanasis89, Leo, Tasos@@@, panagiotis78, laz84, noulos, T.S.S. APOLLON, Nicholas Peppas, DeepBlue, Κάρολος, Γιάννης Τ.....:mrgreen: :Wink:  


ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 321.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 322.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 323.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Να και ένα σχέδιο λίγο αλλιώτικο απο τα άλλα! Επιτέλους!
Ωραίο χρώμα επίσης...

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Apostolos αυτά είναι τα χρώματα που είχε ο Φιλιάγκος και στα άλλα του πλοία, το Αγ.Ραφαήλ & το Μαχητής. Όσο για σχέδιο & τα προηγούμενα ήταν πρωτοπορειακά. :Very Happy:

----------


## JIMMARG75

Παντελή ξέρεις χωρητικότητα και ίππους μηχανών?

----------


## pantelis2009

Θα τα μάθω απο Τρίτη :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## Thanasis89

Επειδή αρέσκομαι στην αναζήτηση τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών θα ήθελα να κάνω μια πρόβλεψη και ελπίζω να με συγχωρέσετε... Κάτι μου λέει ότι πρέπει να ξεπερνά τα 100 μέτρα οπότε δεν θα μου φαινόταν παράξενο αν οι CAT που έχει μέσα είναι μεγαλύτερες των 800 ίππων... Τώρα η χωρητικότητα θα πρέπει να αγγίζει τα 140~ αυτοκίνητα με το υπόγειο γκαράζ...
Πάντως δεν θα ήθελα να πέσω σε καιρό με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο... Ωστόσο είναι εξαιρετικά διαφορετικό από τα υπόλοιπα...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

O χαμός εργασιών συνεχίζεται. Οι τακαρίες ετοιμάζονται, το σαλόνι προχωρά, στη γέφυρα μπήκαν τα πάνελ, τα τζάμια και κλιματιστικά οροφής. Για το φίλο JIMMARG75 που ρώτησε: (κοντά έπεσες Θανάση) χωρητικότητα σε Ι.Χ, Κυρίως γκαράζ 150 και κατάμπαρο 45. Υποδύναμη 2 μηχανές Χ 1000 ίππους & 2 Χ 800 ίππους, σύνολο 3.600 ίπποι :Razz: . χαρισμένες σε Apostolos, JIMMARG75, BEN BRUCE, Thanasis89, Leo, Tasos@@@, panagiotis78, laz94, noulos, T.S.S. APOLLON, Nicholas Peppas, DeepBlue, Κάρολος, Γιάννης Τ..... :Wink: .  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 324.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 325.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 326.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 327.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 328.jpg

----------


## noulos

Εκτός από διαφορετικό, φαίνεται και εξαιρετικό (όπως οι φωτογραφίες του Παντελή!).

----------


## Leo

Παντελή σ ευχαριστούμε για όλα, αλλά αυτό το αμφίπλωρο μ΄αρέσει και συμφωνώ με τον Απόστολο έοτι εκτός από διαφορετικό έχει και ένα χρώμα μοναδικό!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος απαστράπτων στην χθεσινή δύση του ηλίου. Οι τακαρίες ετοιμάζονται και σύντομα θα έχουμε μία ακόμη καθέλκυση. Χαρισμένες σε Apostolos, JIMMARG75, BEN BRUCE, Thanasis89, Leo, Tasos@@@, panagiotis78, laz94, noulos, T.S.S. APOLLON, Nicholas Peppas, DeepBlue, Κάρολος, Γιάννης Τ, Ιθάκη, leo85..... :Wink:  :Surprised:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 329.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 330.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 331.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 332.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 333.jpg

----------


## noulos

Παντελή σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες τις αφιερώσεις!

----------


## john85

Πότε αρχίζει δρομολόγια?

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. Πρίν απο λίγο με πήρε τηλ. ο πλοιοκτήτης  και μου είπε ότι αύριο πρωί κατα τισ 09.30 το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος θα κάνει το πρώτο του μπανάκι. Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθεται, μιάς και γώ θα είμαι Στύρα. :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## john85

Παντελή είσαι ο αιμοδότης του forum χωρίς εσένα είμαστε ένα τίποτα

----------


## john85

'Eκανε τελικά μπανάκι το τερατάκι?

----------


## john85

'Αρχισε δρομολόγια το πλοίο?

----------


## Thanasis89

Το πλοίο Γιάννη όταν έπεσε δεν είχε τελειώσει με το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των εργασιών του. Πιστεύω ότι θέλει κανένα μήνα ακόμα χωρίς να γνωρίζω την φάση στην οποία βρίσκονται αυτές...  :Wink:

----------


## john85

Ευχαριστώ Θανάση να είσαι καλά

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος αφού έκανε το μπανάκι του στις 04/09/2010, βρίσκετε τώρα στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς, για να τελειώσει τις εργασίες που του έχουν απομείνει. Φωτο στις 08/09/2010 χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Leo, Apostolos, leo85, panagiotis78, Tasos@@@, laz94, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S.APOLLON, JIMMARG75, Nissos Mykonos, φανούλα, Γιάννης Τ, noulos, mastrokostas, john85 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 334 08-09-2010.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 335.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 336.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 337.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 338.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα εκφέρω μια καθαρά υποκειμενική άποψη, αλλά πραγματικά απογοητεύτηκα από την εξωτερική εμφάνιση του πλοίου. Το εσωτερικό όμως ισορροπεί την κατάσταση. 

Καλοτάξιδο να είναι το πλοίο ! Ο ¶η Νικόλας στην πλώρη του !

----------


## Leo

Από μια άλλη οπτική γωνία, σήμερα το μεσημέρι. Εμένα μ αρέσει γιατί δεν είναι φωτοτυπία κανενός, ακόμη και στο χρώμα.
DSCN4313stelfalia.jpg

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι τα πράγματα μετά την διακοπή των εργασιών του Ελληνικού νηογνώμονα εδώ, στις μελλοντικές καθελκύσεις και στις ανανεώσεις των πιστοποιητικών όλων των πλοίων ΥΕΝ θα έχουμε ένα θέμα, μάλλον σοβαρό. Οι νηογνώμονες των άλλων κρατών DNV, Lloyds, ABS, BV, RINA, GL κλπ, εκτός του ότι δεν αστιεύονται είναι και του πανακρίβου στις χρεώσεις τους. Απ΄όσο μπορώ να διακρίνω το πλοίο δεν έχει χρωματισμένες γραμμές φόρτωσης ακόμη... είναι ο παραπάνω λόγος άραγε?

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο Cpt. ΄Και μία είδηση. Το πρώτο ferry boat στην Ελλάδα με νηογνώμονα RINA ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζετε. Φωτο και νεο post θα βγούνε μέσα στις μέρες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## panagiotis78

Πρέπει να είναι από τα λίγα (μαζί με το Πρωτοπόρος ΙV) αμφίπλωρα που μου αρέσουν. Μάλλον γιατί είναι διαφορετικό και έχει ογκώδες υπερκατασκευή.

----------


## Thanasis89

Δυστυχώς ή κατά κάποιο τρόπο ευτυχώς, κάπως έτσι έχει η πραγματικότητα. Λέω ευτυχώς όμως γιατί είναι μια πάρα πολύ καλή ευκαιρία να θυμηθούν το : 
*"SAFETY FIRST"*
Όπως και να 'χει τα πλοία θα χρειαστούν μετασκευές, και δεν γνωρίζω αν τα υφιστάμενα ναυπηγεία θα μπορέσουν να ανταπεξέλθουν στην ζήτηση.

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Θανάση,
για τι είδους μετασκευές μιλάμε και για ποιον λόγο;




> Δυστυχώς ή κατά κάποιο τρόπο ευτυχώς, κάπως έτσι έχει η πραγματικότητα. Λέω ευτυχώς όμως γιατί είναι μια πάρα πολύ καλή ευκαιρία να θυμηθούν το : 
> *"SAFETY FIRST"*
> Όπως και να 'χει τα πλοία θα χρειαστούν μετασκευές, και δεν γνωρίζω αν τα υφιστάμενα ναυπηγεία θα μπορέσουν να ανταπεξέλθουν στην ζήτηση.

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάρκο πρέπει να πούμε ότι κάθε νηογνώμονας έχεις τις δικές του απαιτήσεις για κάθε είδος πλοίου. Ας πάρουμε όμως ως παράδειγμα το Enzo D. (πρώην Φαέθων). Το πλοίο πωλήθηκε στην Ιταλία. Πριν όμως κάνει το μεγαλύτερο ταξίδι στην ζωή του υπέστη μετασκευή προκειμένου να συμμορφωθεί με τον νηογνώμονα RINA. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για άλλα πλοία που έφυγαν στο εξωτερικό. Τώρα δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς τις απαιτήσεις του RINA, αλλά μπορούμε να φέρουμε ως παράδειγμα την τοποθέτηση του συστήματος πυρόσβεσης με springlairs, το οποίο δεν υπήρχε όσο το πλοίο εργαζόταν στην Eλλάδα και υπό την εποπτεία του Ελληνικού νηογνώμονα και της Επιθεώρησης Εμπορικών Πλοίων. 

Τώρα όμως επειδή δεν είμαι και ναυπηγός ή καπετάνιος θα ήθελα να με συγχωρέσετε για οποιοδήποτε λάθος μου (θα ήθελα την βοήθεια των ειδικών σ' αυτό το σημείο). Αν όμως ισχύουν τα περί μετασκευών οι Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες πραγματικά πιάστηκαν στον ύπνο και αυτό μόνο και μόνο για να μειώσουν το κόστος ναυπήγησης στο ελάχιστο δυνατό.

----------


## panagiotis78

> Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος αφού έκανε το μπανάκι του στις 04/09/2010, βρίσκετε τώρα στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς, για να τελειώσει τις εργασίες που του έχουν απομείνει. Φωτο στις 08/09/2010 χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Leo, Apostolos, leo85, panagiotis78, Tasos@@@, laz94, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S.APOLLON, JIMMARG75, Nissos Mykonos, φανούλα, Γιάννης Τ, noulos, mastrokostas, john85 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106224
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106225
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106226
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106227
> ...


Φίλε Παντελή, ποια παντόφλα είναι δίπλα του ;

----------


## pantelis2009

To  ¶γιος Νικόλαος, είναι ακόμη εδώ. :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

> Μάρκο πρέπει να πούμε ότι κάθε νηογνώμονας έχεις τις δικές του απαιτήσεις για κάθε είδος πλοίου. Ας πάρουμε όμως ως παράδειγμα το Enzo D. (πρώην Φαέθων). Το πλοίο πωλήθηκε στην Ιταλία. Πριν όμως κάνει το μεγαλύτερο ταξίδι στην ζωή του υπέστη μετασκευή προκειμένου να συμμορφωθεί με τον νηογνώμονα RINA. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για άλλα πλοία που έφυγαν στο εξωτερικό. Τώρα δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς τις απαιτήσεις του RINA, αλλά μπορούμε να φέρουμε ως παράδειγμα την τοποθέτηση του συστήματος πυρόσβεσης με springlairs, το οποίο δεν υπήρχε όσο το πλοίο εργαζόταν στην Eλλάδα και υπό την εποπτεία του Ελληνικού νηογνώμονα και της Επιθεώρησης Εμπορικών Πλοίων. 
> 
> Τώρα όμως επειδή δεν είμαι και ναυπηγός ή καπετάνιος θα ήθελα να με συγχωρέσετε για οποιοδήποτε λάθος μου (θα ήθελα την βοήθεια των ειδικών σ' αυτό το σημείο). Αν όμως ισχύουν τα περί μετασκευών οι Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες πραγματικά πιάστηκαν στον ύπνο και αυτό μόνο και μόνο για να μειώσουν το κόστος ναυπήγησης στο ελάχιστο δυνατό.



Επειδή είχα αμφιβολίες για την υποθέση "νηογνώμονας" σε σχέση με τα ανοιχτού τύπου πλοία, ρώτησα σήμερα τους ειδικούς. Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς, το αφήνω στην κρίση σας, τα πλοία αυτά ανήκουν και ελέγχονται από την επιθεώρηση εμπορικών πλοίων του ΥΕΝ. Οπότε δεν σχετίζονται με την παύση λειτουργίας του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα. 

Θέλω να με συγχωρέσετε για την παραπληροφόρηση.

----------


## Appia_1978

Κανένα πρόβλημα, Θανάση. Εσύ να σαι καλά  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν κάθεσε στα Βασιλικά-Σαλαμίνας για να φάς και έχεις και την Pentax μαζί σου όλο και κάτι καλό θα τραβήξεις, έστω και πολύ μακριά. :Wink:  
Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος έκανε έχθές το μεσημέρι το πρώτο του δοκιμαστικό στη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας προς Πάχη και φυσικά ο φακός μου το συνέλαβε στις 14.30. Σε ερώτηση μου στον καπετάνιο και πλοιοκτήτη του μου είπε ότι ξεφόρτωτο έπιασε 15,1 μίλια. Αύριο μπορεί να το επισκευτώ. Φωτο Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους (μην ξεχάσουμε και κανένα) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 340.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 341.jpg

----------


## High1

Ωραίες φωτό φίλε Παντελή! Ποιος είναι καπετάνιος?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όνομα του πλοίου είναι και το όνομα του Cpt. :Wink:  :Surprised:

----------


## High1

Σ'ευχαριστώ!:-D

----------


## sg3

> Όταν κάθεσε στα Βασιλικά-Σαλαμίνας για να φάς και έχεις και την Pentax μαζί σου όλο και κάτι καλό θα τραβήξεις, έστω και πολύ μακριά. 
> Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος έκανε έχθές το μεσημέρι το πρώτο του δοκιμαστικό στη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας προς Πάχη και φυσικά ο φακός μου το συνέλαβε στις 14.30. Σε ερώτηση μου στον καπετάνιο και πλοιοκτήτη του μου είπε ότι ξεφόρτωτο έπιασε 15,1 μίλια. Αύριο μπορεί να το επισκευτώ. Φωτο Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους (μην ξεχάσουμε και κανένα) 
> 
> ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 340.jpg
> 
> ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 341.jpg


επειδη ο φιλος μας ειπε για την ταχυτητα του πλοιου (15,1 μίλια).
γενικη ερωτηση: τα αμφιδρομα ανοιχτου τυπου τι ταχυτητα μπορουν να πιασουν?
ειδικη ερωτηση:τα αμφιδρομα στο περαμα  με τι ταχυτητα κανουν τα δρομολογια?

----------


## Thanasis89

> επειδη ο φιλος μας ειπε για την ταχυτητα του πλοιου (15,1 μίλια).
> γενικη ερωτηση: τα αμφιδρομα ανοιχτου τυπου τι ταχυτητα μπορουν να πιασουν?
> ειδικη ερωτηση:τα αμφιδρομα στο περαμα  με τι ταχυτητα κανουν τα δρομολογια?



Τα αμφίδρομα σε γενικές γραμμές δεν τα πάνε καλά με την "ταχύτητα"... Δηλαδή αν δούμε ένα αμφίδρομο με ταχύτητα της τάξεως των 17 κόμβων, τότε πραγματικά πρέπει να το θαυμάζουμε. 

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος κατά την εκτέλεση του δρομολογίου τους δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνούν τους 10 κόμβους, σ' αυτό όμως θα μπορέσει να απαντήσει με μεγαλύτερη βεβαιότητα ο Παντελής καθώς είναι ο κατ' εξοχήν γνώστης της γραμμής. 

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα... ;-) :-)

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι είναι φίλε Θανάση και πολλές φορές η ταχύτητα τους πέφτει κάτω και απο 10 κόμβους. Αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο, μίλησα για ταχύτητα στο δοκιμαστικό :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και το τεράστιο Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος?? Αργά αλλά σταθερά και αυτό προχωρά. Ας δούμε μερικές εξωτερικές και τη γέφυρα του. Απο κει η θέα είναι καταπληκτική. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink:  :Surprised:  


ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 342.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 343.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 344.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 345.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 347.jpg
Αύριο η συνέχεια....... απο μηχανοστάσιο

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε λοιπόν το 1ο μηχανοστάσιο του Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος? 
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, Nissos Mykonos, JIMMARG 75, panagiotis78, laz 94, Αppia_1978, CORFU, IONIAN STAR, T.S.S. APOLLON, fotismihos, GameManiacGR, Γιάννης Τ, noulos, Apostolos, Sylver23, Trakman, sg3, High1 και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους:smile:. 

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 348.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 349.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 350 01-10-2010.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 351.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 352.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε άλλη μία απο το πρώτο μηχανοστάσιο και 2 απο το τεράστιο κατάμπαρο. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 353.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 354.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 355.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή για το εξαιρετικό υλικό που μας προσφέρεις!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε GameManiacGR (το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ το είδες αν και σε ξέχασα :Sad: ).
Ας δούμε και το άλλο μηχανοστάσιο. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προανέφερα :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 356.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 357.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 358.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 359.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 360.jpg

----------


## High1

Nα σαι καλά φίλε Παντελή για τις φωτογραφίες! Εξαίσιες και χορταστικές-ειδικά του μηχανοστασίου :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

Παντελη 2 Doosan και 2 caterpillar!! γιατι??

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω ακόμη φίλε Βαγγέλη. Ο Φιλιάγκος κάνει περίεργα πράγματα 
(έτσι νομίζουν όλοι στην αρχή) και μετά ακολουθούν. Το ίδιο έγινε με το Αγ. Ραφαήλ & το Μαχητή που σήκωσε τη γέφυρα πιο ψιλά απο όλους. Μετά όλοι ακολούθησαν :Wink: . Ίδωμεν :Razz: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές επισκεύτηκα το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος στα Παλούκια που έχει αράξει για να τελειώσει με τα χαρτιά και τις εργασίες που έχουν μείνει. μερικές απο το γκαράζ και το σαλόνι του.
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, Nissos Mykonos, JIMMARG 75, panagiotis78, laz 94, Αppia_1978, CORFU, IONIAN STAR, T.S.S. APOLLON, fotismihos, GameManiacGR, Γιάννης Τ, noulos, Apostolos, Sylver23, Trakman, sg3, High1,joyrider, costaser και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink:  :Very Happy:  


ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 361 25-10-2010.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 362.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 363.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 364.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 365.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και μερικές ακόμη απο το σαλόνι. Δυστυχώς λόγο του ότι γινόταν χαμός απο εργασίες δεν μπόρεσα να πάω σε πολλά μέρη, γιατί τα είχαν κλείση με ταινίες και δεν έπρεπε να πατήσω. 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προανέφερα :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 366.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 367.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 368.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 369.jpg

----------


## john85

Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο θα ταίριαζε γάντι στην γραμμή Κεραμωτής-Θάσου και μάζι με τα άλλα τρία αμφίπλωρα θα έκανε τον τέλειο συνδυάσμο.

----------


## naftaki

> Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο θα ταίριαζε γάντι στην γραμμή Κεραμωτής-Θάσου και μάζι με τα άλλα τρία αμφίπλωρα θα έκανε τον τέλειο συνδυάσμο.


ωραια ιδεα συνονοματε θα το προτεινω στα αφεντικα μας

----------


## john85

Φίλε Γιάννη άμα ο λόγος σου μετράει και υπάρχουν χρήματα περιμένω νέα από την απάντηση που θα σου δώσουν τα αφεντικά σου και κάτι ακόμα η aneth ferries θα προχωρήσει στην αγόρα αμφίπλωρου?

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν θα γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, θα το μάθετε απο μένα :Wink: .
Ωστόσο το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος, εχθές ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Σαλαμίνα - Πέραμα και σήμερα εγώ το φωτογράφησα. 
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, Nissos Mykonos, JIMMARG 75, panagiotis78, laz 94, Αppia_1978, CORFU, IONIAN STAR, T.S.S. APOLLON, fotismihos, GameManiacGR, Γιάννης Τ, noulos, Apostolos, Sylver23, leo85, Trakman, sg3, High1,joyrider, costaser, john85, naftaki και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 370 24-11-2010.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 371.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 372.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 373.jpg

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 374.jpg

----------


## High1

Ωραίες φωτό φίλε Παντελή! Να σαι καλά και για την αφιέρωση! :Wink:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Φοβερές φώτο Παντελή!Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους και Χρόνια Πολλά στον Cpt. Στέλιο, του Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος. Cpt. να χαιρεσε το όνομα σου, το πλοίο σου, καλορίζικο και καλά ταξίδια :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 382 copy.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Παντελη για ολες τις αφιερωσεις.Να σαι καλα..!!!!  :Wink: 

Υ.Γ:Οι φοτο ειναι εξαιρετικες !!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος σε ένα του δρομολόγιο στις 28/11/2010 φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. Ο κόσμος θαυμάζει και απολαμβάνει τον ήλιο στο νεότευκτο της Σαλαμίνας.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους που αναφέρω :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 386 28-11-2010.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραιο σκαφος και ευχαριστω τον καλο φιλο παντελη για το αναλυτικο φωτορεπορταζ

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά όμρφο αλλα αυτό το μπλεδάκι που φθάνει ψηλά κάτι δεν μου αρέσει... Τουλάχιστο ας ειχε καμια λευκή γραμμή κάτι διαφορετικό...

----------


## leo85

:roll:Σε ευχαριστω φιλε panteis2009 πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Απόστολε ή εκεί έπρεπε να σταματήσει ή στην ευθεία των διαδρόμων επιβίβασης δηλ. κάτω απο τα ανοίγματα. Ελπίζω αυτές τις μέρες να μπω μέσα να δω και τελειωμένο πως είναι :Wink: .

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω φιλε Παντελη για την αφιερωση,να σαι καλα.Υπεροχη φοτο..!!!  :Wink:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

O Στελιος Φιλιαγκος σημερα το πρωι στη Σαλαμινα.Η φοτο αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,gamemaniac,f/b delfini και σε ολους τους φιλους του αμφιπλωρου !!!!  :Wink: 
IMG_2463.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε να σε καλά. :Wink:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Ionian Star!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος σε ένα δρομολόγιο του στις 04/12/2010.
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, Nissos Mykonos, JIMMARG 75, panagiotis78, laz 94, Αppia_1978, CORFU, IONIAN STAR, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, LEO,sylver23, fotismihos, GameManiacGR, Γιάννης Τ, noulos, Apostolos, Sylver23, leo85, Trakman, sg3, High1,joyrider, costaser, john85, naftaki, xara και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους:wink::razz:.


ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 387 04-12-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Eυχαριστω Παντελη,εξαιρετικη φοτο !!!!  :Wink:

----------


## f/b delfini

> O Στελιος Φιλιαγκος σημερα το πρωι στη Σαλαμινα.Η φοτο αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,gamemaniac,f/b delfini και σε ολους τους φιλους του αμφιπλωρου !!!! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 117611


Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Nα δούμε το τελευταίο απόκτημα της Σαλαμίνας, το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος σε ένα δρομολόγιο του στις 08/12/2010.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους (είναι και πολλοί) :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 388 08-12-2010.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## leo85

DSCN0078.gif 
Το Στελιος φιλιαγκος στης 27/12/2010 στην ξεκουραση του στο περαμα...!!!:roll:
Χαρισμενη σε ολους τους φιλους...!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το αχανές σαλόνι και το μπαρ απο το τεράστιο Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος. Πραγματικά όποιος πρωτο μπεί μέσα χαζεύει απο την άπλα. Ένα κάρο καναπέδες και καθύσματα και νομίζεις ότι είναι άδειο. Αυτά σαν πρώτη δώσει, γιατί υπάρχουν φωτο απο όλο το πλοίο μέχρι και τη γέφυρα και video. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.


ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος πάνω από το Θεολόγος.* 
*Για όλους τους φίλους:*

*IMGP0452.JPG*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τα wc του Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος, τα οποία είναι πάνω απο το σαλόνι, τον διάδρομο που οδηγεί αυτά (οι παρατηρητικοί θα δούν ότι υπάρχει σύστημα πυρόσβεσης) και τη σκάλα που κάτω φαίνεται το σαλόνι. 
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, JIMMARG75, BEN BRUCE, Leo, sylver23, giorgos_249, leo85, GameManiacGR και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.
ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpgΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpgΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpgΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παντελή!!

----------


## leo85

:roll:Ευχαριστο φιλε παντελη ωραιες η φωτο :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpgΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpgΝα δούμε μερικές φΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpgωτο ακόμη απο το τεράστιο σαλόνι του Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος, την ώρα που φορτώνει και τις σκάλες που οδηγούν στην γέφυρα, που εκεί λίγοι μπορούν να φτάσΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpgουν :Wink:  και να θαυμάσουν τη θέα. 
Αλλά εσείς (μέσο των φωτο μου) θα τα δείτε όλα :Very Happy: .
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε τη θέα που έχει όποιος μπεί στη γέφυρα ή βγεί στη δεξιά βαρδιόλα του Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Surprised:  :Razz: 
ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και τη γέφυρα του πλοίου. Προσέξτε ότι πάει με 1002 στροφές και 7,5 μίλια με τις 2 μόνο μηχανές σε κίνηση. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 



ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Φοβερό το ρεπορτάζ σου Παντελή!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε μέσα απο την ψηλή γέφυρα του πλοίου πως φαίνετε η Ελευσίνα, τις πόρτες του και την πόρτα που οδηγεί  στο σαλόνι.
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, JIMMARG75, BEN BRUCE, Leo, sylver23, ORFU, giorgos_249, chiotis, paragadi, costaser, laz94, GiorgosVitz, leo85, GameManiacGR, IONIAN STAR, JOINER, TOM και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Wink:  :Cool: 


ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpgΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpgΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω φιλε Παντελη.Η επομενη σημερινη φοτο του πλοιου χαρισμενη σε σενα και οσους αναφερεις !!!!  :Wink: 
IMG_2877.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε IONIAN STAR και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους προαναφέρω :Wink: .

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ στις 08-02-2011 να πλησιάζει τη δεξαμενή του Περάματος, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Razz: 


ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg

----------


## costaser

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες.
Θα ανταποδόσω μόλις γυρίσω απο κρήτη.

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλος ένας φίλος που χάθηκε απο τα αμφίπλωρα :Wink: .

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω φιλε Παντελη.Υπεροχη φοτο !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Στο Αντίρριο
DSC01261.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος γύρισε απο το Ρίο και λίγες μέρες μετά βγήκε για την πρώτη διετία του.
Εδώ 2 όμορφες πόζες του, την ώρα της καθέλκυσης. Όταν τις είδε ο καπετάνιος του δεν πίστευε ότι το νερό έφτασε μέχρι τα όκια.
Για όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpgΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πόλη ωραία καθέλκυση, Παντελή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να πούμε βέβαια ότι απο χθές έχει επανέλθει στα δρομολόγια του Παλούκια-Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα όμορφο αμφίπλωρο σε μιά περαντζάδα του στις 14/12/2012.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg

----------


## FONIADAKIS

δεν με ενθουσιαζει και ιδιαιτερα το σκαρι του... αποψη μου βεβαια...

----------


## leo85

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος εχθές σε ένα δρομολόγιο του.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg

----------


## sl500

> δεν με ενθουσιαζει και ιδιαιτερα το σκαρι του... αποψη μου βεβαια...


Θα μπορούσες αγαπητέ FONIADAKIS να μας αναφέρεις ποιό σκαρί σε ενθουσιάζει ιδιαίτερα?

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλώς ήλθες στη μεγάλη παρέα του Nautilia.gr φίλε sl500. Περιμένουμε και τις δικές σου απόψεις και φωτογραφίες.

----------


## FONIADAKIS

> Θα μπορούσες αγαπητέ FONIADAKIS να μας αναφέρεις ποιό σκαρί σε ενθουσιάζει ιδιαίτερα?


βεβαιως! αυτο που μου αρεσει προσωπικα απο τα αμφιπλωρα ειναι το ωκυρρόη... σαφως είναι η αποψη και δεν την επιβαλλω σε κανεναν...δεν ειπα οτι ειναι ασχημο πλοιο...ισα ισα ειναι φοβερο αλλα δεν μου κανει αυτο το "κλικ" που μου κανουν τα Αμαλθεια,Οσιος Δαυιδ, Κλειω και Ωκυρροη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ απο τα καυχηματα της γραμμης σημερα στο σουρουπο της τελευταιας μερας του 2012 απο περαμα για παλουκια.Ιδιαιτερως αφιερωμενη στους φιλους pantelis 2009 & leo 85

IMG_0608.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Σ' ευχαριστώ Κώστα. Το ίδιο πλοίο διάλεξα και γω, για τις Πρωτοχρονιάτικες ευχές μου.

----------


## sl500

> Σ' ευχαριστώ Κώστα. Το ίδιο πλοίο διάλεξα και γω, για τις Πρωτοχρονιάτικες ευχές μου.


Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ καλή χρονιά με υγειά και πολλές εκπλήξεις!

----------


## leo85

> ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ απο τα καυχηματα της γραμμης σημερα στο σουρουπο της τελευταιας μερας του 2012 απο περαμα για παλουκια.Ιδιαιτερως αφιερωμενη στους φιλους pantelis 2009 & leo 85
> 
> IMG_0608.JPG


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Χρόνια Πολλά Και Καλή Χρονιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ στις 04-03-2013 έχοντας τελειώσει με τη βάρδια του και πηγαίνει να αράξει. 

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το υπέροχο ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ στις 04-04-2013 full speed, κάνοντας δοκιμαστικά στη δίαυλο μετά απο ρυθμίσεις (απ' ότι έμαθα) έπιασε 14,8 μίλια. Ο παφλασμός έντονος στην πλώρη του και ο Cpt. Στέλιος στη γέφυρα του.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg

----------


## bosses

Το δοκιμαζουν γιατι ισως χρειαστει συντομα. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το δοκιμαζουν γιατι ισως χρειαστει συντομα.


Τί εννοείς .....με αυτό.

----------


## bosses

Ακουγετε οτι θα φυγει απο Σαλαμινα και θα παει Θασο. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## High1

Kαι σε διαφορα blogs Καβάλας και Θάσου αυτό λένε....
 Απο 1η Μαίου έως 31 Οκτωβρίου

----------


## pantelis2009

> Kαι σε διαφορα blogs Καβάλας και Θάσου αυτό λένε....
> Απο 1η Μαίου έως 31 Οκτωβρίου


Και απ' ότι έμαθα *τώρα*, το πλοίο έχει δηλωθεί και για το 2014 στις ίδιες ημερομηνίες για Θάσο.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ στις 19-04-2011 όταν έκανε δρομολόγια Πέραμα-Σαλαμίνα.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΓΟ&#931.gif

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Κανένα νέο από το πλοίο; Είναι ακόμη στη Σαλαμίνα; Στη Θάσο το περιμένουν…

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Νομίζω ότι έχει πάρει αρνητική γνωμοδότηση από το ΣΑΣ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω να έχει πάρει καμμία αρνητική γνωμοδότηση το _ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ_ αλλά ούτε και να είχε καταθέσει οποιαδήποτε αίτηση η εταιρεία του τουλάχιστον στα τρία τελευταία ΣΑΣ (από τον περασμένο Οκτώβρη) για φετινή μεταδρομολόγηση του στη Θάσο. 

Στις ετήσιες τακτικές δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης (οι οποίες δεν έχουν καμμία απολύτως σχέση με το ΣΑΣ, δείχνουν μόνο _πρόθεση_ δρομολόγησης), για την περίοδο _1/11/2012 - 31/10/2013_ είχε δηλωθεί μόνο για την γραμμή Πέραμα - Παλούκια. Για την περίοδο _1/11/2013 - 31/10/2014_ έχει δηλωθεί _πρόθεση_ (και όχι αίτηση) δρομολόγησης στη Θάσο : _ΠΕΡΑΜΑ - ΠΑΛΟΥΚΙΑ (01-11-2013 έως 30-04-2014)  --  ΚΕΡΑΜΩΤΗ - ΘΑΣΟΣ (01-05-2014 έως 31-10-2014)_.

_Σημ._ Παραθέτω και το link από την σελίδα του ΥΕΝ με τις _συνεδριάσεις και τις γνωμοδοτήσεις του ΣΑΣ_, μήπως και μου διέφυγε κάποια αίτηση ή απόρριψη της.

----------


## High1

> Στις ετήσιες τακτικές δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης (οι οποίες δεν έχουν καμμία απολύτως σχέση με το ΣΑΣ, δείχνουν μόνο _πρόθεση_ δρομολόγησης)........


H πρόθεση σημαίνει ότι ακόμη δεν έχουν τακτοποιηθεί ζητήματα με το λιμεναρχείο. Πάντως Θάσο και Σαλαμίνα, λέγανε ότι προχωρούσε η δρομολόγηση του πλοίου εκεί και μου κάνει εντύπωση που τελικά είναι ακόμη Σαλαμίνα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πανέμορφο αμφίπλωρο, φαίνεται να επανήλθε σε δρομολόγια από σήμερα το πρωί στη γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας. Εκτός βέβαια από το τελευταίο διάστημα με τα γνωστά προβλήματα που είχαν προκύψει για όλα τα αμφίπλωρα της γραμμής, αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχε και πριν αρκετά μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα που παρέμενε ανενεργό δεμένο στη Σαλαμίνα για άγνωστους σε εμένα λόγους.

Εδώ σε μία φωτό από του Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια, τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο.

26.jpg
_Νοέμβριος 2012_

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε Γιώργο. Όντως είχε κανα μήνα να κάνει δρομολόγια, αλλά δεν μας ενδιαφέρει ο λόγος (αν και ξέρω).
Και σήμερα λοιπόν το όμορφο Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος έκανε τα δρομολόγια του. Εδώ σε μία σημερινή του πόζα προς Πέραμα και στη άκρη φαίνετε και η τσιμινιέρα του BS Δήλος. Για όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟ&#931.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Χρόνια Πολλά και να 'ναι καλοτάξιδο!!

DSCN2044.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος , θέλει να κάνει καπούνη μόνο από τη μια πλώρη για να αλλάξει κατηγορία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θα γινει λιγο περιεργο ετσι οπως περιγραφεις Leo85.Παντως προχθες που το πηρα εχω να παρατηρησω οτι στα σαλονια δεν λειτουργει κανενας εξαερισμος ή κλιματιστικο και η ατμοσφαιρα ηταν λιγο αποπνικτικη,εστω και με λιγο κοσμο

----------


## leo85

Ξέρω από καιρό ψάχνεται για να αλλάξει κατηγορία, Τώρα για εξαερισμό και κλιματιστικό δεν είναι μόνο αυτό είναι και άλλα που δεν τα ανοίγουν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος , θέλει να κάνει καπούνη μόνο από τη μια πλώρη για να αλλάξει κατηγορία.


Αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός (άρα και δεν το αμφισβητώ) μου φαίνεται παράξενο σε αμφίπλωρο πλοίο να φτιαχτεί καμπούνι μόνο από την μία πλευρά. Αν πρέπει πράγματι να φτιαχτεί για να αλλάξει κατηγορία, είναι άραγε τόσο πολυέξοδο να κατασκευαστεί και από τις δύο πλευρές ???

Το ...διαχρονικά παράδοξο πάντως που συμβαίνει με αυτό το πλοίο (το οποίο παρεπιπτόντως θεωρώ ως ένα από τα ομορφότερα αμφίπλωρα), είναι το ότι από την μέρα που καθελκύστηκε ακούμε κατά συχνά διαστήματα φήμες είτε για εργασίες για αλλαγή κατηγορίας είτε για δρομολόγηση του σε άλλες πορθμειακές γραμμές της χώρας μας (Κέρκυρα, Θάσο κλπ.). Και λέω παράδοξο με δεδομένο ότι η γραμμή Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας είναι η πλέον πολυπόθητη στη χώρα μας για δρομολόγηση ανοιχτού πλοίου. Από την στιγμή που όλοι σχεδόν οι πλοιοκτήτες .....ονειρεύονται (!!!) να φέρουν το - τα ανοιχτού τύπου πλοία τους στη Σαλαμίνα, πόσο ...λογική ακούγεται αυτή η συνεχής -φημολογούμενη τουλάχιστον- επιδίωξη της πλοιοκτησίας του ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ για δρομολόγηση του σε άλλη γραμμή ???

IMG_0350.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 15/02/2014_

----------


## leo85

Από σήμερα το ferry βρίσκεται στου Παναγιωτάκη για την κατασκευή που θέλει να κάνει (καμπούνι).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πράγματι, όπως μας είπε ο φίλος Λεωνίδας το _ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ_ έχει βγει στου Παναγιωτάκη.




> Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος, θέλει να κάνει καμπούνι μόνο από τη μια πλώρη για να αλλάξει κατηγορία.





> Θα γινει λιγο περιεργο ετσι οπως περιγραφεις Leo85.


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον BEN BRUCE, όχι μόνο λίγο αλλά αρκετά περίεργο  - παράδοξο θα είναι αμφίπλωρο με καμπούνι μόνο από την μία πλευρά του σκάφους. Βέβαια δεν αμφισβητώ τον Λεωνίδα, και εγώ τα ίδια άκουσα. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως θα δουλεύει μετά την ολοκλήρωση αυτής της κατασκευής το πλοίο. Και εννοώ βέβαια ότι για να κάνει αυτήν την προσθήκη και να αλλάξει κατηγορία, κάτι που οπωσδήποτε δεν χρειάζεται για να συνεχίσει στη γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας, για κάποια άλλη γραμμή προορίζεται. Εκεί πως θα δουλεύει, ως αμφίπλωρο .....μονής κατεύθυνσης ??? Θα ταξιδεύει δηλαδή μόνο με την πλευρά - πλώρη που θα υπάρχει το καμπούνι και η άλλη πλευρά - πρύμη δεν θα χρησιμοποιείται πλέον ??? 

Εκτός πιά και αν αυτό το "μονό" καμπούνι φτιάχνεται ώστε η αλλαγή κατηγορίας που θα επιφέρει, να χρησιμοποιηθεί όχι για την μεταδρομολόγηση του στη Θάσο (όπως ακούγεται τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια) όπου ούτως ή άλλως δουλεύουν και αμφίπλωρα χωρίς καμπούνι-α, αλλά για να υπάρχει ως ένα ακόμα + χαρακτηριστικό του πλοίου, είτε για την εκτέλεση κάποιων "ειδικών" δρομολογίων, είτε για κάποια πιθανή μελλοντική του πώληση εδώ ή στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο Στελάρας σήμερα το πρωί στου Παναγιωτάκη για να του φτιάξουν το καμπούνι!

DSCN2511.jpg DSCN2514.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος στις 13/03/2014 την ώρα που έρχεται στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για να κάνει τις εργασίες του και να γίνει κατηγορία C. Όταν πέσει θα πάει για τα τελειώματα στο ναυπηγείο Κόρρου και όταν είναι να κάνει δοκιμαστικό μου υποσχέθηκε ο καπετάνιος του ...... βόλτα. Στη φωτο φαίνονται το Ματούλα Κ που έχει τελειώσει τη συντήρηση του, το Νήσος Θηρασιά και το Express Scopelitis.



ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 588 13-03-2014.jpg.

----------


## kalypso

ο φίλος pantelis2009 μας έκανε πληρη ενημέρωση σήμερα...σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε μας....
και μια νυχτερινή 2 χρόνια πρίν (7/5/12) στο Ριο Πατρων
stelios filiagkos.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Έχω την εντύπωση πως θα πάει Θάσο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην _χθεσινή φωτό_ που ανέβασε ο _Απόστολος_ στο topic _"Δελτίο Σαλαμίνας"_, διακρίνεται και το καμπούνι που κατασκευάστηκε στην μία πλευρά του πλοίου.

----------


## leo85

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος εχθές έπεσε στη θάλασσα και συνεχίζει τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες στου παναγιωτάκη.

----------


## bosses

καμια φωτο βρε παιδια;

----------


## Apostolos

Και απ οτι είδα κάνουν και άλλες παρεμβάσεις στο πλοίο

----------


## Apostolos

Αρκετές εργασίες έχουν σχεδόν τελειώσει, με τα νέα σωστικά να είναι στη θέση τους. Σήμερα έκανε και ένα μίνι δοκιμαστηκό έξω απο το Πέραμα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απόστολε λες να επρόκειτο για δοκιμαστικό ??? Ρωτάω γιατί εμένα μου φάνηκε κάτι σε _"ουπς, κάτι ξεχάσαμε, πάμε πάλι πίσω στο ναυπηγείο"_ !!! Και το λέω αυτό γιατί το πλοίο έφυγε από του Παναγιωτάκη, πήγε στα Παλούκια όπου και έδεσε επί τρεις ολάκερες ώρες στην κεντρική προβλήτα, και κατόπιν επέστρεψε και πάλι στο ναυπήγειο στα Αμπελάκια. 

Κατά τ' άλλα, σχετικά με το καμπούνι που κατασκευάστηκε, να πω ότι -κακά τα ψέμματα- αν ένα πράγμα δεν φτιαχτεί εξ αρχής (να συμπεριλαμβάνεται δηλαδή στα αρχικά σχέδια του πλοίου) και προστεθεί αργότερα, υπάρχει πάντα η πιθανότητα να μην "κολάει" καλά στο γενικό σύνολο (οπτικά και αισθητικά εννοώ). Αν μάλιστα συνυπολογίσεις και το ...μονόπαντο του πράγματος, ότι δηλαδή κατασκευάστηκε μόνο στην μία πλευρά του πλοίου, τότε.................

----------


## Apostolos

Κι όμως δεν φαίνεται εντελώς παράταιρο και οι εργασίες στο Παναγιωτάκη φαίνονται να είναι εξαιρετικές. Φυσικά χτίζεται από την μία πλευρά γιατί σε όλα τα πλοία (ακόμα και στα αμφίπλωρα) η μία πλευρά θεωρείτε πλώρη και η άλλη πρύμη, άρα υποτίθεται ότι σε άσχημο καιρό το πλοίο θα γυρίσει με την "ενισχυμένη" πλώρη του για να αποφύγει τυχόν εισροή υδάτων στο γκαράζ (αρα και ανατροπή λόγω μεγάλων ελευθέρων επιφανειών). Εμένα ποιό πολύ με χαλά το ότι βάλανε βαρελάκια ρίψεως και όχι κάποιο MES ή έστω καθαιρέσεως. Δέχομαι ότι αυτά ζητάν οι πλόες Γ κατηγορίας αλλά ας μου πεί εμένα ποιος επιβάτης θα μπορέσει σε περίπτωση ανάγκης να κατέβει την ανεμόσκαλα. Τώρα θα μου πεις σαν πορθμείο δεν έχει τίποτε από σωστικά (οι πλευστικές συσκευές μόνο σωστικό μέσω δεν το θεωρώ) και πάνε με τον Άγιο Νικόλαο...
 Τώρα γιατί έκανε την βόλτα ως τα Παλούκια ίσως κάτι έπρεπε να πάρει που ήταν δύσκολο να έρθει οδικός ως το Αμπελάκι.

stelios.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος είναι δεμένο στο Ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή, Πρώτη φορά ferry έχει πάει να δέσει εκεί :Confused:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά Λεωνίδα, το ανέφερα μάλιστα χθες, στο _δελτίο Σαλαμίνας_. Να το δούμε σε μία ακόμα χθεσινή φωτό από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή,

IMG_0358.jpg
_03/05/2014_

και να προσθέσω ότι πράγματι όπως είχε γράψει και ο Απόστολος, στο αμφίπλωρο έγιναν -και συνεχίζουν να γίνονται- πολλές άλλες εργασίες εκτός από το καμπούνι στην μία του πλευρά. Ας περιμένουμε να το δούμε και έτοιμο, και να πω τέλος ότι αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στη Θάσο γύρω στα τέλη του μήνα.

----------


## sl500

> Απόστολε λες να επρόκειτο για δοκιμαστικό ??? Ρωτάω γιατί εμένα μου φάνηκε κάτι σε _"ουπς, κάτι ξεχάσαμε, πάμε πάλι πίσω στο ναυπηγείο"_ !!! Και το λέω αυτό γιατί το πλοίο έφυγε από του Παναγιωτάκη, πήγε στα Παλούκια όπου και έδεσε επί τρεις ολάκερες ώρες στην κεντρική προβλήτα, και κατόπιν επέστρεψε και πάλι στο ναυπήγειο στα Αμπελάκια. 
> 
> Κατά τ' άλλα, σχετικά με το καμπούνι που κατασκευάστηκε, να πω ότι -κακά τα ψέμματα- αν ένα πράγμα δεν φτιαχτεί εξ αρχής (να συμπεριλαμβάνεται δηλαδή στα αρχικά σχέδια του πλοίου) και προστεθεί αργότερα, υπάρχει πάντα η πιθανότητα να μην "κολάει" καλά στο γενικό σύνολο (οπτικά και αισθητικά εννοώ). Αν μάλιστα συνυπολογίσεις και το ...μονόπαντο του πράγματος, ότι δηλαδή κατασκευάστηκε μόνο στην μία πλευρά του πλοίου, τότε.................


Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι του forum ,
σας πληροφορώ οτι στα αρχικά σχέδια του πλοίου είχε προβλεφθεί το Καμπούνι από την μία πλώρη .
Συνεπώς είχαν γίνει όλοι οι υπολογισμοί από την αρχή της ναυπήγησης , αλλά ολοκληρώθηκε τώρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η πληροφορία, ευχαριστούμε αγαπητέ φίλε.

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Εχουμε νεοτερα απο το πλοιο...; Ποτε θα φυγει για Θασο;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στη γραμμή Καβάλας - Θάσου είχε εγκριθεί να ξεκινήσει από 1 Μαίου 2014. Ωστόσο η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του, είχε ζητήσει και πήρε 25 ημέρες παράταση, προφανώς για να ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες στο πλοίο (αλλαγή κλάσης κλπ.). Άρα, μιας και από 25 του μήνα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια, λογικά σήμερα - αύριο θα αναχωρήσει για την βόρεια Ελλάδα.

----------


## Apostolos

Στις πάντες ξεκίνησε σήμερα αναγραφή λογοτύπου www.thassos.gr (ή κάτι τέτοιο)

Φώτο άυριο...

----------


## diktiakos

> Στις πάντες ξεκίνησε σήμερα αναγραφή λογοτύπου www.thassos.gr (ή κάτι τέτοιο)
> 
> Φώτο άυριο...


Μήπως στις πάντες γράφει www.thassoslink.gr ?

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστά! Για να το δούμε λοιπόν!

DSC_1283 (Large).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στη γραμμή Καβάλας - Θάσου είχε εγκριθεί να ξεκινήσει από 1 Μαίου 2014. Ωστόσο η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του, είχε ζητήσει και πήρε 25 ημέρες παράταση, προφανώς για να ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες στο πλοίο (αλλαγή κλάσης κλπ.). Άρα, μιας και από 25 του μήνα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια, λογικά σήμερα - αύριο θα αναχωρήσει για την βόρεια Ελλάδα.


Χλωμό..... Αν μου τα μεταφέρανε σωστά, θα καθυστερήσει κι άλλο. Από βδομάδα -μου είπανε- και βλέπουμε.....

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

ακουστηκε οτι πηρε αλλες δεκα ημερες παραταση...

----------


## leo85

Μάλλον τέλος εβδομάδος θα φύγει.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 25-5-2014 01.gif

----------


## γλυφα

ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΤΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ;ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ;ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ;ΕΧΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΟΛΟ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ Κ ΟΛΟ ΜΕΝΕΙ.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πέρασε και το τέλος της εβδομάδας, πιάσαμε και επίσημα καλοκαίρι (καλό μήνα) και το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στα Αμπελάκια. Μετά τι να απαντήσεις στον φίλο _γλυφα_, ότι έχει άδικο ??? Και βεβαια δεν έχει.....

Να δούμε το ούτως ή άλλως πολύ όμορφο αμφίπλωρο σε δύο προχθεσινές φωτό από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. Στην πρώτη, δεξιά, πίσω από το πλοίο, διακρίνουμε τραβηγμένο έξω το μικρό ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ της Σαλαμίνας, που τις επόμενες ημέρες αναμένεται επίσης να ανέβει στη βόρεια Ελλάδα, στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

IMG_0350.jpg___IMG_0369.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 30 Μαίου 2014_

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο μεθόρμισε σήμερα στα Παλούκια

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Τελος δηλαδη απο το ναυπηγειο και τις εργασιες...για να δουμε τωρα ποτε θα φυγει για Θασο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέλος από το ναυπηγείο ναι, αλλά από τις εργασίες όχι ακόμα. Το πλοίο συνεχίζει να παραμένει στα Παλούκια, δεμένο ανάμεσα στα άλλα αμφίπλωρα, και ακόμα και σήμερα που πέρασα από εκεί γινόντουσαν εργασίες.

IMG_0276.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 7 Ιουνίου 2014_

Αντιμέτωπο πλέον μόνο με την γραφειοκρατία και τα χαρτιά που πρέπει να πάρει πριν αναχωρήσει για την Θάσο, μιας και εκτός από κλάση, το ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ άλλαξε και νηογνώμονα (επιθεωρήσεις κλπ. κλπ.).

----------


## diktiakos

Πήρε άλλη μια παράταση μέχρι τις 17 Ιουνίου 2014, στην περιοχή πάντως το περιμένουν πως και πως...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Ποιοί το περιμένουν αλήθεια "πως και πως" το πλοίο στην περιοχή ??? Οι ντόπιοι κάτοικοι της Καβάλας και της Θάσου (έχει γίνει άραγε τόσο πολύ διαφήμιση ???), οι ξένοι τουρίστες, οι μεταφορικές εταιρείες του νησιού ??? Υπήρχαν άραγε προβλήματα και παράπονα για τις άλλες δύο εταιρείες που εξυπηρετούν το νησί κοντά στα πενήντα χρόνια ??? Ή απλά και μόνο για τον λόγο ότι ο ανταγωνισμός θα πιέσει σίγουρα προς τα κάτω τις τιμές, ή και ακόμα για το ότι το ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ είναι αναμφισβήτητα ένα νέο και όμορφο πλοίο ???

----------


## diktiakos

Για όλα τα παραπάνω.. 
Έπεσες διάνα πιστεύω.

----------


## leo85

Δυο φωτογραφίες το καπόνι οπού έχει γίνει πολύ ωραία δουλειά, και το κατάμπαρο.   

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 9-6-2014 01.gif ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 9-6-2014 02.gif

----------


## Apostolos

> ... το καπόνι οπού έχει γίνει πολύ ωραία δουλειά...
> ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 9-6-2014 01.gif


Καμπούνι μάλλον θές να πείς, αν και αυτός ο όρος μάλλον δέν είναι πολύ πετυχημένος, αλλα ίσως απλά ο ποίο κατανοητός

----------


## leo85

Ευχαριστώ Απόστολε για τη διόρθωση  :Fat: 

Το πλοίο έφυγε το βράδυ για Θάσο αφού πήρε και τα τελευταία χαρτιά του,Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ανοιχτά της Κύμης.

Καλά Ταξίδια να έχει.

ΥΓ Εσείς από τη Θάσο που το περιμένετε  :Fat:  βγάλτε και καμιά φωτογραφία.

----------


## Giovanaut

Με το καλό να έρθει στις θαλασσές μας  :Wink: 

http://www.proininews.gr/06/14/%CE%A...A%CE%BF%CF%82/

----------


## Giovanaut

Aπό τις 4.30 περίπου στον Λιμένα της Θάσου.Καλώς όρισε και καλά ταξίδια  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Αύριο η πρεμιέρα  :Smile: 

http://www.thassoslink.gr/gr/el/content/dromologia

----------


## bluestar1

αν καταλαβαινω καλα απο το ενα λιμανι στο αλλο θα ''μετακομιζει'' ???

----------


## Giovanaut

Ισως να το υποχρεώνει το λιμεναρχείο και για τις δύο γραμμές.
Στο Θάσο-Κεραμωτη, θα εκτελεί στα κενά των ανταγωνιστών τιε καθημερινές, αλλά στο Πρίνο-Καβάλα θα εκτελεί το ΣΚ ακριβώς πάνω στους ανταγωνιστές μάλλον για να τους περνάει να φτάνει πρώτο και να κερδίζει εντυπώσεις.

----------


## diktiakos

> Ισως να το υποχρεώνει το λιμεναρχείο και για τις δύο γραμμές.
> Στο Θάσο-Κεραμωτη, θα εκτελεί στα κενά των ανταγωνιστών τιε καθημερινές, αλλά στο Πρίνο-Καβάλα θα εκτελεί το ΣΚ ακριβώς πάνω στους ανταγωνιστές μάλλον για να τους περνάει να φτάνει πρώτο και να κερδίζει εντυπώσεις.


Υπάρχει δημόσια ανάθεση για την γραμμή του Πρίνου. Δηλαδή οποίος παίρνει γραμμή Θάσο - Κεραμωτή πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να κάνει και δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Πρίνου Καβάλας. 
Το ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ θα κάνει δρομολόγια με την εξής σειρά. Πέντε μέρες Θάσο Κεραμωτή μετά δύο μέρες Πρίνο Καβάλα στη συνέχεια μια μέρα ρεπό και πάλι από την αρχή.

----------


## diktiakos

> Ισως να το υποχρεώνει το λιμεναρχείο και για τις δύο γραμμές.
> Στο Θάσο-Κεραμωτη, θα εκτελεί στα κενά των ανταγωνιστών τιε καθημερινές, αλλά στο Πρίνο-Καβάλα θα εκτελεί το ΣΚ ακριβώς πάνω στους ανταγωνιστές μάλλον για να τους περνάει να φτάνει πρώτο και να κερδίζει εντυπώσεις.


Υπάρχει δημόσια ανάθεση για την γραμμή του Πρίνου. Δηλαδή οποίος παίρνει γραμμή Θάσο - Κεραμωτή πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να κάνει και δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Πρίνου Καβάλας. 
Το ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ θα κάνει δρομολόγια με την εξής σειρά. Πέντε μέρες Θάσο Κεραμωτή μετά δύο μέρες Πρίνο Καβάλα στη συνέχεια μια μέρα ρεπό και πάλι από την αρχή.
Στη φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της Θάσου. 20140617_152911~01.jpg

----------


## tsakonis

> Ισως να το υποχρεώνει το λιμεναρχείο και για τις δύο γραμμές.
> Στο Θάσο-Κεραμωτη, θα εκτελεί στα κενά των ανταγωνιστών τιε καθημερινές, αλλά στο Πρίνο-Καβάλα θα εκτελεί το ΣΚ ακριβώς πάνω στους ανταγωνιστές μάλλον για να τους περνάει να φτάνει πρώτο και να κερδίζει εντυπώσεις.


Κρίμα που δεν ακούγονται τα παλαμάκια που χτυπάω !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα ήταν η πρώτη ημέρα που το πλοίο εκτέλεσε δρομολόγια στη Θάσο, στη γραμμή Λιμένας - Κεραμωτή.

----------


## diktiakos

Το ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ και το ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ στο Λιμένα - Θάσου
20140620_110010.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Παραβίαση των κανόνων περί ωρών εργασίας και ανάπαυσης και μια απάντηση που ούτε ο πλέον άσχετος δεν θα έδινε!

----------


## bosses

Γιατι δεν εχει φωτο του πλοιου και εχει αλλο ;Να μη χαλασει η μοστρα του .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γιατι δεν εχει φωτο του πλοιου και εχει αλλο ;Να μη χαλασει η μοστρα του .


Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι καλώς δεν έχει φωτό του ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ το δημοσίευμα στο οποίο μας παρέπεμψε ο Απόστολος. Από την στιγμή που αναφέρεται ότι _και οι τρεις εταιρείες_ της γραμμής Καβάλας-Θάσου παραβιάζουν ούτως ή άλλως τις ώρες εργασίας και ανάπαυσης των ναυτεργατών, δεν θα ήταν κάπως ..."άκομψο" να μπει μόνο η φωτό του ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ ??? Καλύτερα -και δικαιότερα- μία γενικότερη φωτό που παραπέμπει μεν σε ανοιχτό πλοίο της γραμμής αλλά πολύ λίγο αναγνωρίσιμο.

Σημ. Σύμπτωση πάντως βρε παιδί μου...... αυτή η περιοδεία της ΠΕΜΕΝ να πραγματοποιηθεί στη γραμμή της Θάσου μόλις μία εβδομάδα μετά την δρομολόγηση "νέου και ξένου" πλοίου. Να υποθέσω ότι έγινε μόνο στη Θάσο ή θα συνεχιστεί και σε όλη την Ελλάδα ??? Θα ήμουν περίεργος να μάθω αν και κατά πόσο ευλαβικά τηρούνται τα ωράρια των ναυτεργατών και στα υπόλοιπα πορθμεία της χώρας, ή και στα δεκάδες μικρά ή μεγαλύτερα τουριστικά πλοία και πλοιάρια..........

----------


## bosses

Μαλλον φιλε Venecia δεν σε ενημερωσαν καλα .Εχε υποψιν λοιπον οτι κανενα αλλο πλοιο τιs γραμμηs δεν περναν τα ωραρια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μαλλον φιλε Venecia δεν σε ενημερωσαν καλα .Εχε υποψιν λοιπον οτι κανενα αλλο πλοιο τιs γραμμηs δεν περναν τα ωραρια.


Μάλλον φίλε bosses εσύ δεν διάβασες προσεκτικά ούτε αυτά που έγραψα αλλά ούτε και το δημοσίευμα για το οποίο αναρωτήθηκες γιατί δεν έχει φωτό του ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ.

Στο δημοσίευμα αυτό (_εδώ_ αν θέλεις να το ξαναδιαβάσεις), εκτός των παραβιάσεων του ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ, αναφέρεται ακόμα το παρακάτω (επί λέξει) : _"ενώ καμία ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία από τις 3 που δραστηριοποιούνται δεν  εφαρμόζουν τις 2 εικοσιτετράωρες άδειες ανάπαυσης τον μήνα για τους  ναυτεργάτες που προβλέπεται από την ΣΣΕ"_.

Εγώ δεν λέω ποιός είναι "ο καλός" και ποιός "ο κακός", ποιός ο νόμιμος και ποιός ο άνομος. Αλλά πιστεύω ότι καλό είναι όταν διαβάζουμε κάτι να τα διαβάζουμε όλα, και προπάντων να μην βλέπουμε τα πράγματα .....μονόπαντα !!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Και όμως η νομοθεσία δεν προβλέπει την 48ωρη άδεια οταν το πλοίο έχει καθημερινά διανυκτέρευση αλλα και ούτε οταν υπάρχει 2πλο πλήρωμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Απόστολε για να το λες εσύ, έτσι θα είναι, χωρίς καμία αμφιβολία.

Ωστόσο εγώ έκρινα αυτά που διάβασα στη συγκεκριμένη ανακοίνωση της ΠΕΜΕΝ, την οποία μάλιστα από ότι είδα και σε άλλα δημοσιεύματα από άλλα sites, αυτούσια (έτσι ακριβώς όπως την διαβάσαμε) κοινοποίησε "προς  το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου /Διεύθυνση Ναυτικής Εργασίας,  το  Λιμεναρχείο Καβάλας, το Λιμενικό Τμήμα Λιμένα Θάσου και το Λιμενικό  Σταθμό Πρίνου Θάσου απαιτώντας άμεσα τη λήψη μέτρων". Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι κάποιος από αυτούς τους φορείς θα ενημέρωσε την ΠΕΜΕΝ ως προς την ορθή πρόβλεψη της νομοθεσίας, την οποία επισήμανες.

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατί αυτοί ξέρουν; Το κακό είναι ότι βγαίνουν και μιλάνε δημοσίως όλες οι πλευρές (εταιρίες, ναυτικές οργανώσεις, φορείς) χωρίς να έχουν γνώση των κανονισμών.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού οι φίλοι μας στην ωραία Θάσο, δεν έχουν ακόμη ανεβάσει καμιά φωτο του Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος απο μέσα του, ας δούμε 2 που τράβηξα στις 07/06. Λόγο συνεχών επιθεωρίσεων ήταν δύσκολη η πρόσβαση....αλλά κατάφερα να πάρω μερικές.
Στην 1η βλέπετε το χώρο που κλείστηκε για να γίνουν τα στεγανά, την είσοδο που δημιουργήθηκε για το κατάμπαρο και .......την εξτρά σκάλα που έγινε με το κίτρινο χρώμα (η παλαιά είναι λίγο πιο πίσω), λόγο του ότι η προυπάρχουσα ηταν ........2 εκατοστά μικρότερη. Άκουσων- άκουσων.(τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας). Στη δεύτερη βλέπετε το καμπούνι και όλο το χώρο όπως φαίνετε απο το χώρο έξω απο το Bar.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 654 07-06-2014.jpgΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 662 07-06-2014.jpg

----------


## minoan7

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από την χθεσίνη μου επ'ισκεψη στο πλοίο Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άριστη φιλοξενία στο πρωινό του δρομολόγιο σήμερα τον καπετάνιο κ. Στέλιο Φιλιάγκο τον ναύκληρο κ. Δημητρη Γιαννακο για την ξενάγηση σε ολο το πλοίο και το υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα .Καλά ταξίδια!

1.jpg

2.jpg

3.jpg

4.jpg


5.jpg

----------


## minoan7

η συνέχεια με την γέφυρα το κάτω γκαράζ το πλήρωμα και η μία _Caterpillar
_*6.jpg

7.jpg

10.jpg


8.jpg*

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο από το φίλο minoan7 και τον ευχαριστούμε. Το κατάμπαρο (κάτω γκαράζ) δεν χρησιμοποιείται? 
Όσο για την φιλοξενία του Cpt. Στέλιου και του πληρώματος του....την ξέρω καλά. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Εν πλω προς την Θάσο_ τον περασμένο Ιούλιο. Από το flickr και τον χρήστη _Alexanyan_.

----------


## leo85

Χρόνια Πολλά cpt Στέλιο και καλά ταξίδια στη πλώρη σου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ασκήσεις-χειρισμοί ακριβείας στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας από τον καπετάνιο του Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος. 
*Προσοχή η φωτο δεν είναι δική μου* και μου την έστειλε ο καπετάνιος.
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 675.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Μηχανική βλάβη Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίου στη Θάσο**Μηχανική βλάβη στον καταπέλτη** παρουσίασε το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ* *«ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ» Ν.Π. 11892**, απογευματινές ώρες χθες, στο λιμένα* *Θάσου**.*
Κατόπιν απαγόρευσης απόπλου και επιθεώρησής του από το Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης πλοίων του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Καβάλας, διαπιστώθηκε βλάβη στο υδραυλικό σύστημα καταπέλτη.
Προανάκριση διενεργείται από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή.
Πηγή 

Η πληροφορίες οι δικές μου (και είναι αξιόπιστες) λένε ότι άλλαζε τα λάδια στο υδραυλικό σύστημα του καταπέλτη, όπως απαιτεί ο κανονισμός του ISM και όταν του ζητήθηκε να ανεβάσει τον καταπέλτη δεν ήταν δυνατόν να γίνει αυτό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλά, εντάξει τώρα. Όσο αστείο είναι το να βγαίνει ολάκερη επίσημη ανακοίνωση από το υπουργείο για μία "βλάβη στο υδραυλικό σύστημα καταπέλτη" η οποία μάλιστα επέφερε .....απαγόρευση απόπλου, επιθεώρηση από .....κλιμάκια, και κοτζαμάν .....προανάκριση (έλεος Έλληνες !!!), άλλο τόσο αστείο ακούγεται το επιχείρημα της άλλης πλευράς "εγώ απλά τα λάδια άλλαζα, και μου το .....βγάλανε ως βλάβη" !!!!!

Προφανώς κάποια αντιμετωπίσιμη μικροβλάβη υπήρξε, αλλά ως είθισται στην χώρα μας, το τόσο το κάνανε τόοοοοοοοοοσο..........

----------


## bosses

Παντως απο αυτα που ξερω αν και δεν ειμαστε μηχανικοι οταν αλλαζουμαι λαδια στο κινητιρα του αυτοκινητου δεν νομιζω να μην παιρνει μπρος.Μαλλον καποιοι λενε (ψεματα) για καποιους λογους που ξερουν οι ιδιοι καλα χριστουγεννα.

----------


## sl500

Εννοείται ότι την ώρα που αλλάζεις λάδια δεν δουλεύει ο κινητήρας.Μετά το τέλος της αλλαγής μπορεί να δουλέψει , όπως στην προκειμένη περίπτωση , όπου μετά την αλλαγή υδραυλικών λαδιών ολόκληρου του δικτύου που πήρε το χρόνο του , όλα δούλεψαν κανονικά και το πλοίο ξεκινήςε δρομολόγια.
Το όλο θέμα ανακινήθηκε από την ανταγωνίστρια εταιρεία Μητσόπουλος , η οποία έχει κάνει δεκάδες κακόβουλες καταγγελίες για το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος μέσα στους λίγους μήνες που δραστηριοποιείται στις γραμμές τις Θάσου.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το όλο θέμα ανακινήθηκε από την ανταγωνίστρια εταιρεία Μητσόπουλος , η οποία έχει κάνει δεκάδες κακόβουλες καταγγελίες για το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος μέσα στους λίγους μήνες που δραστηριοποιείται στις γραμμές τις Θάσου.


Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να τα κάνει αυτά, γιατί και τα δύο του πλοία τα έχει αγοράσει απ' αυτόν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να τα κάνει αυτά, γιατί και τα δύο του πλοία τα έχει αγοράσει απ' αυτόν.


Αχ Παντελή, πολύ ρομαντικός μου ακούγεσαι ρε φίλε !!!

Είναι δυνατόν να μπορέσεις ποτέ να βρεις άκρη στις σχέσεις και κινήσεις  τακτικής ανάμεσα σε επιχειρηματίες ??? Εδώ δεν υπάρχουν υποχρεωτικά "ο  καλός" και "ο κακός" όπως στα παραμύθια. Τι πάει να πει _"δεν θα έπρεπε να τα κάνει αυτά"_ ο ένας επιχειρηματίας , _"γιατί και τα δύο του πλοία τα έχει αγοράσει"_ από τον άλλον ??? Τα αγόρασε  όπως μόνος σου είπες, έδωσε τα λεφτά του, δεν τα έκλεψε, ούτε του τα  χάρισε ο άλλος ή έστω ζημιώθηκε από αυτήν την πώληση. Και ας μην ξεχνάμε  βέβαια ότι ο "άλλος" πήγε άξαφνα και μπήκε στα χωράφια του. 

Είπαμε.... Επιχειρηματικές κινήσεις, που σήμερα δυστυχώς τις κάνει ο  ένας, αύριο θα τις κάνει ο άλλος (να είσαι σίγουρος γι αυτό). Και βέβαια  δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα, και βέβαια θα έπρεπε ο  κόσμος μας να είναι αγγελικά πλασμένος. Δεν είναι όμως..............

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικά και η αλήθεια είναι πάντα κάπου στη μέση...

----------


## pantelis2009

Μια ζωή ήμουν ρομαντικός και καλοπροαίρετος και γι' αυτό την έχω πατήσει πολλές φορές.....αλλά δεν βάζω μυαλό.
Εύχομαι σύντομα να σταματήσουν οι διαμάχες και Καλή Χρονιά σε όλα τα πληρώματα.
Προσοχή η φωτο δεν είναι δική μου.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 679.jpg

----------


## bosses

Λογω βλαβης σταματημενο απο τις 19/12/2014 στη κεραμωτη το πλοιο εξακολουθει να ειναι εκτος δρομολογιον.Η τριτη βλαβη που δηλωνεται απι τον πλοιαρχο απο τον Ιουνιο που ειρθε Θασο τυχαιο ??????????????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά, σύμφωνα τουλάχιστον με το AIS, το πλοίο είχε εκπέμψει τελευταίο σήμα στο σύστημα την 19η Δεκεμβρίου (23 ημέρες πριν) από το λιμάνι της Κεραμωτής.

Εκ των πραγμάτων, θα πρέπει να κρατήσουμε μία επιφύλαξη αν πρόκειται πράγματι για βλάβη ή π.χ. για μία προγραμματισμένη χειμερινή ακινησία. Και το λέω αυτό διότι ενώ μέσω του λιμεναρχείου Καβάλας και κατόπιν του υπουργείου είχε ανακοινωθεί στις αρχές Δεκεμβρίου μία "απλή" βλάβη στον καταπέλτη, για την οποία μάλιστα διενεργήθει έως και ...προανάκριση (έχουμε γράψει σχετικά πιό πάνω), για την τωρινή βλάβη που μας ενημέρωσε ο φίλος _bosses_ και η οποία κρατάει το πλοίο ακινητοποιημένο επί 23 ημέρες και μάλιστα εν μέσω εορτών, δεν βρήκα πουθενά καμμία ανακοίνωση, ούτε από λιμεναρχείο (δεν είναι παράδοξο ???), ούτε από υπουργείο, ούτε -βέβαια- και από την εταιρεία του.

Να σημειώσουμε ακόμα, ότι στο site του _ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ_ υπάρχουν ανηρτημμένα δρομολόγια μέχρι τον Νοέμβριο 2014 (τίποτα για τον Δεκέμβριο και μετά).

----------


## sl500

Ως γνωςτόν υπάρχει εγκεκριμένη ακινησία για το πλοίο εώς 13/01/2015.
Καλό θα ήταν για την αξιοπιστία του forum και των μελών του , να μην δημιουργείται παραπληροφόρηση των αναγνωστών και δυσφήμιση για το μοναδικό πλοίο της γραμμής Κεραμωτή-Θάσος  που έχει IACS νηογνώμονα.

----------


## bosses

Το πλοιο στις 19/12 2014 δεν εκτελεσε το προγραμματισμενο δρομολογιο του απο κεραμωτη προς Θασο στις 15:30 απο τοτε ειναι και σταματημενο.Οταν δεν εκτελειτε καποιο δρομολογιο απο αυτα που γνωριζω νομιζω δηλωνεται ΒΛΑΒΗ.

----------


## sl500

Αυτό το διάστημα , βρίσκονται σε προγραμματιςμένες ακινησίες εκτός από το "Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος" και σχεδόν όλα τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της Θάσου , για τα οποία ο φίλος bosses για "άγνωστους" λόγους δεν αναφέρει : ¶γιος Ραφαήλ , Θάσος 2 , Παναγία Θάσου !

----------


## bosses

Φιλε sl500 αλλο η ακινησια και αλλο η βλαβη που δεν εκτελεσε δρομολογια το πλοιο.Νομιζω οτι υπαρχει μια μικρη διαφορα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Παιδιά επειδή βλέπω ότι έχετε ξεκινήσει κάτι ........και ο καθένας λέει αυτά που θέλει....ή τον συμφέρουν.
Κατά 1ον. Το πλοίο όταν ήταν στη Σαλαμίνα δεν είχε ποτέ βλάβες.....ξαφνικά τις έβγαλε!!!!!!! Δεν νομίζω.
Κατά 2ον. Τι βλάβη είναι αυτή που το κρατά δεμένο 23 μέρες και όπως λέει ο φίλος Espresso Venezia δεν υπάρχει ανακοίνωση ούτε από το Λιμεναρχείο Καβάλας, ούτε από το Υπουργείο!!!!!!!
Κατά 3ον. Αν υπήρχε ......τόσο σοβαρή βλάβη στο πλοίο, ο καπετάνιος θα ήταν ........αραχτός στη Σαλαμίνα και θα έπινε καφεδάκι με παρέα και θα γελούσε??????
Το να ρίχνει ....λάσπη ο φίλος ενός πλοίου-εταιρείας, στον άλλο φίλο....άλλου πλοίου- εταιρείας, δεν νομίζω να είναι πρέπον. 
Αν υπάρχουν στοιχεία-φωτογραφίες που να αποδεικνύουν.....κάτι, να τα δούμε.....για να συμφωνήσουμε και μεις με έναν από τους δύο. Αν δεν υπάρχουν παρακαλώ να σταματήσει αυτό ....το θάψιμο.
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι όλοι μας είμαστε καραβολάτρες και όχι.........νεκροθάφτες.  :Fat:

----------


## sl500

Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο Παντελή.
Ο Φιλος bosses είναι ξεκάθαρο οτί δεν λέει τα πράγματα όπως είναι στην πραγματικότητα .Το πλοίο πήρε ακινησία στις 19/12/2014 από τις 15:15 και μετά , έχοντας εκτελέςει κανονικά το προγραμματιςμένο του δρομολόγιο στις 14:00 από Θάσο για Κεραμωτή με σκοπό να δέσει κατευθείαν στην Κεραμωτή για την προγραμματισμένη του ακινησία , χωρίς να χρειαστεί να γυρίσει άδειο πίσω μετά από αρκετή ώρα.Ο φίλος bosses δεν λέει τίποτα για τα πλεονεκτήματα του πλοίου καθώς και το ότι είναι το μόνο πλοίο της γραμμής που διαθέτει νηογνώμονα IACS, δεδομένου ότι όλα τα υπόλοιπα πλοία δεν πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις που απαιτούν οι ευρωπαϊκοί κανονισμοί ασφαλείας !

----------


## High1

> Ο φίλος bosses δεν λέει τίποτα για τα πλεονεκτήματα του πλοίου καθώς και το ότι είναι το μόνο πλοίο της γραμμής που διαθέτει νηογνώμονα IACS, δεδομένου ότι όλα τα υπόλοιπα πλοία δεν πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις που απαιτούν οι ευρωπαϊκοί κανονισμοί ασφαλείας !


Aυτά αφορουν όσους δουλεύουν εντός και τα γνωρίζουν! Εδώ ειμαστε καραβολάτρες και δεν ξεραμε ποια πλοια εχουν IACS!
Παντως το πλοιο εκανε μεγαλη ακινησία

----------


## Apostolos

Αν είσαι καραβολάτρης δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει μόνο να βγάζεις 50 άσχετες φωτογραφίες, να γράφεις μόνο κουτσουμπολιά, και γενικά να ασχολείσαι με κάτι χωρίς να εμβαθύνεις καθόλου. Βλέπω άλλους χομπίστες (πχ τρένα, αεροπλάνα) οι οποίοι είναι αρκετά διαβασμένοι και ενδιαφέρονται να μάθουν. Εδώ έχουμε καταντήσει να είμαστε μόνο της φωτογραφίας (και τις περισσότερες φορές κακής ποιότητας) και των άσχετων σχολίων. Λίγο εκτός θέματος αλλά οι τελευταίες 3 σελίδες στο θέμα αντανακλούν το λιγότερο χαμηλότατο επίπεδο! Δεν είναι προσωπικό το μήνυμα αλλά θεωρώ ότι αρκετοί χρήστες έχουν ξεφύγει αρκετά!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το όμορφο ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ φωτογραφημένο από φίλο στις 20-03-2015 στον Πρίνο που το πέτυχε.
Ότι και να λέμε δεν παύει να είναι ένα υπέροχο πλοίο. Καλή συνέχεια στον Cpt. Στέλιο και το πλήρωμα του.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 682 20-03-2015 (ΠΡΙΝΟΣ).jpg

----------


## bosses

Αναμεσα σε Θασος 3 και Παναγια Θασου ωραια φωτο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο πλοία που κατασκευάστηκαν στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τον ίδιο πλοιοκτήτη και τώρα ανήκουν σε διαφορετικές εταιρείες, φωτογραφημένα σήμερα από την web κάμερα που υπάρχει στο Λιμένα Θάσου. Για όλους τους φίλους των πλοίων.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 686 24-04-2015.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Που το βρηκες ;;;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ρωτώντας φίλους.........φίλε, μαθαίνεις. :Fat:

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Οκ...ευχαριστω...θα τους ρωτησω 😀

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

http://www.meteocam.gr/main.php?id=mc64&f=n

Εχω καλους φιλους τελικα...

----------


## manolisfissas

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ για την ενημέρωση που μας έκανες και για την πληροφορία που μας έδωσες.  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα δρομολόγια του Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος για τη Θάσο τον μήνα Ιούνιο. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 687 04-06-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος αύριο το όμορφο Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος κλείνει  1 χρόνο στις γραμμές της Θάσου. Ευχόμαστε καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο. 
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στον Πρίνο στις 22/04/2015.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 683 22-04-2015 (ΠΡΙΝΟΣ).jpg

----------


## billyferry

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος στον Λιμένα Θάσου λίγο πριν το δρομολόγιο των 15.15

----------


## billyferry

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος εν πλω για τον Λιμένα Θάσου.
Αφιερωμένη στους λάτρεςτου πλοίου!

----------


## billyferry

IMG_20150709_072205.jpg
Παιδιά καλησπέρα το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος εν πλώ για την Κεραμωτή... Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους του πλοίου και στον Καπτα Στέλιο Καλά ταξίδια!!

----------


## billyferry

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEADR6wn-W0
Αντιπλέοντας με το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος (μια περίεργη πλεύση)!!!...
Αφιερωμένο σε όλους του λάτρες και φίλους του πλοίου και στον Καπτα Στέλιο και στο πλήρωμα...
Καλές Θάλασσες!

----------


## pantelis2009

Για μας μπορεί να είναι .....περίεργη πλεύση, για εκείνους..... ή υπήρχαν ρεύματα....ή είχε γίνει συνεννόηση μεταξύ καπεταναίων. 
Ευχαριστούμε για τα ωραία σου. :Fat:

----------


## billyferry

Μπα για συννενόηση δεν νομίζω αλλά για τα ρεύματα ναι γιατί είναι εκείνη την μέρα είχε κύμα.

----------


## billyferry

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος στο λιμάνι Νέας Περάμου...

----------


## billyferry

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος στον Λιμένα Θάσου...
Αφιερωμένη στον Καπτα Στέλιο, το πλήρωμα και σε όλους τους λάτρες του πλοίου!!
Καλημέρα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα και από μένα. Υπέροχη η φωτογραφία σου.

----------


## billyferry

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYQiZDRj2Hw
Προβλήματα φαίνεται να έχει η εταιρεία στην Θάσο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα γιορτάζει και ο Καπετάνιος και το πλοίο. Εύχομαι στον Cpt. Στέλιο Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά ταξίδια.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-458-08-10-2012.jpg
Εδώ το ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ όταν στις 08-10-2012 επέστρεφε από Ρίο.

----------


## billyferry

Με την σειρά μου να ευχηθώ και εγώ χρόνια πολλά στο πλοίο και στον Καπετάνιο του Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος!
Καλές θάλασσες να έχει και τον Άι-Νικόλα στην πλώρη του.
Στην φώτο, το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος δεμένο στον Λιμένα Θάσου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πλησιάζει πιστεύω ο καιρός που το όμορφο πλοίο (κατά την γνώμη μου μέσα στο _top3_ των Ελληνικών αμφίπλωρων !!!) θα πρέπει να βγεί για δεξαμενισμό και εργασίες συντήρησης, μιας και τελευταία φορά είχε βγει την άνοιξη του 2014 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) στου Παναγιωτάκη, όταν και είχε κατασκευαστεί το καμπούνι. Να είμαστε άραγε τυχεροί να κατηφορίσει προς τα μέρη μας, τα πέριξ του Πειραιά, ή θα επιλεγεί ναυπηγείο σε άλλη περιοχή (Θεσσαλονίκη, Αμαλιάπολη, Αυλίδα) ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Τέλη του έτους αρχές του 2016 θα έρθει και ....συνήθως πάει Παναγιωτάκη. Ίδωμεν τι θα κάνει ....αλλά θα μάθουμε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρα για να το λες, είναι βέβαιο ότι θα κατέβει στα μέρη μας. Ευχάριστο αυτό. Όσο για το που θα βγει, το πιθανότερο (αν όχι βέβαιο) είναι στου Παναγιωτάκη, εκτός και αν επιλέξει να μας ....εκπλήξει !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Στις 21/12/2015 το πρωί θα ξεκινήσει από Θάσο με προορισμό τη Σαλαμίνα για να κάνει τη 2ετία του. Καλώς να μας έρθει ο Cpt. Στέλιος και το πλήρωμα του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και βέβαια όχι μόνο για την διετία του, αλλά για να κάνουν και γιορτές οι άνθρωποι στα σπίτια τους. Με το καλό να μας έρθει !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και τα δρομολόγια του όπως τα έχει αναρτήσει στο fb.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος πριν 10 λεπτά ξεκίνησε από την Θάσο με προορισμό τη Σαλαμίνα. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτο που μου είχαν στείλει. 

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-676.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στις 12.35 μ.μ περνούσε αεράτο από το Ικόνιο και όπως μου είχε πει ο Cpt. Στέλιος θα πήγαινε πρώτα στα Παλούκια για να βγουν τα Ι.Χ του πληρώματος. 
Εγώ αφού τράβηξα τις φωτο από την Κυνόσουρα, πήγα στο εκκλησάκι και το περίμενα. Τελικά στις 13.55 μ.μ μπήκε στον κόλπο των Αμπελακίων με προορισμό το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, όπου θα κάνει και τη συντήρηση του. Καλή ξεκούραση στο πλήρωμα και καλές γιορτές. 

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-688-22-12-2015.jpg ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-708-22-12-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευτυχώς που μας διαβάζουν συστηματικά (γιατί προσφέρουμε πληροφορίες) και ξέρουν τι να γράψουν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Βγήκε έξω στου Παναγιωτάκη το "αρχοντοαμφίπλωρο" και ομόρφηνε το τοπίο και ολάκερη η Σαλαμίνα !!!!! Χθες το πρωί ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία, και το μεσημέρι ακόμα βρισκόταν σε εξέλιξη.

IMG_0215.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 23/12/2015_

Παρατηρήσαμε με τον Παντελή και μία μικροαλλαγή. Από τα οκτώ πλαινά στρογγυλά ανοίγματα που υπάρχουν στο γκαράζ, έχουν κλειστεί τα τρία και στις δύο πλευρές του πλοίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία από το πρωί την ώρα που ξεκίνησε η ανέλκυση του και για να δούμε τα κλεισίματα και από την άλλη πλευρά.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-718-23-12-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η συντήρηση στα ύφαλα και στα ελικοπηδάλια ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει, δούλευαν και σήμερα, ενώ η απόσταση από το Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ .....τρομάζει.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-735-26-12-2015.jpg ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-737-26-12-2015.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Σε μια συνάντηση με το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΊΝΟ.Κ.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-17-7-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος φωτογραφημένο εχθές το πρωί, ενώ η συντήρηση του συνεχίζεται. Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να μάθω πότε θα καθελκυστεί, αλλά πρέπει να πέσει Τρίτη - Τετάρτη γιατί ....αν δεν κάνω λάθος 7-8 πρέπει να πιάνει δουλειά. Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος περισσότερα ....ας μας πει.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 738 02-01-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθες το βράδυ έφυγε το αμφίπλωρο από του Παναγιωτάκη, πήγε Παλούκια όπου και φόρτωσε τα αυτοκίνητα του πληρώματος, και γύρω στις 01.00 την νύχτα αναχώρησε για την Θάσο. Αυτήν την ώρα στην νότια Εύβοια, στο στενό του Καφηρέα.

Καλή συνέχεια στον κάπτεν και το πλήρωμα, "Καλή Χρονιά".

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα δρομολόγια του Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος για ....όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αίσιο φινάλε έχουν οι διαπραγματεύσεις του ΥΕΝ με την εταιρεία " Όσιος Δαβίδ" του πλοιοκτήτη Στέλιου Φιλιάγκου σύμφωνα με την Kavala Web News

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες που ήρθαν λένε ότι στις 20/12 το πλοίο θα έρθει Σαλαμίνα για το δεξαμενισμό του. Μένει να δούμε αν θα βγουν αληθινές.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες μου αύριο θα φύγει το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος από Θάσο και θα έρθει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τη συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι.....μόλις ξεκίνησε από Κεραμωτή για Σαλαμίνα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## leo85

Στον Παναγιωτάκη πήγε απευθείας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λες είναι τα πράγματα. Έστειλα τον αδελφό μου Γιάννη......αλλά δεν το έχει με τις φωτογραφίες. Αύριο θα υπάρχει ...καλύτερη, σήμερα βολευτείτε ...με αυτή. :Tennis:  

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-739-26-12-2017.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Όπως τα λες είναι τα πράγματα. Έστειλα τον αδελφό μου Γιάννη......αλλά δεν το έχει με τις φωτογραφίες. Αύριο θα υπάρχει ...καλύτερη, σήμερα βολευτείτε ...με αυτή. 
> 
> ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-739-26-12-2017.jpg


Έξυπνος ο Γιάννης!σου λεει κατσε να την βγάλωωω !!!!να μην του αρέσει,να μην με ξανά στειλει!
Εμενα προσωπικά μου αρέσει. :Tickled Pink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος ευθυγραμμίστηκε με το βάζο και σε λίγο θα ξεκινήσει η ανέλκυση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-741-27-12-2017.jpg

----------


## carom

Καλησπέρα την ομάδα μήπως έχετε καμία φωτο να δούμε της εργασίες στο πλοίο. ?

----------


## pantelis2009

Με τη βροχή δεν γίνονται φωτογραφίες. Όταν μπορέσω ....θα ανεβάσω. :Smile New:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε λοιπόν το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος ανφάς και προφίλ στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-742-06-01-2018.jpg ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-743-06-01-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, καθελκύστηκε και έχει πάει στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς μέχρι να τελειώσει και με τα χαρτιά του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-748-20-01-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του Παντελή (pantelis2009), εξετάζεται το ενδεχόμενο το πλοίο κατά το ταξίδι της επιστροφής του στην Θάσο (ίσως και να έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει) να ανέβει από τον Ευβοικό, μέσω δηλαδή των στενών της Χαλκίδας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του Παντελή (pantelis2009), εξετάζεται το ενδεχόμενο το πλοίο κατά το ταξίδι της επιστροφής του στην Θάσο (ίσως και να έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει) να ανέβει από τον Ευβοικό, μέσω δηλαδή των στενών της Χαλκίδας.


Και πριν αλέκτωρ....... Το πλοίο τελικά αναχώρησε για την Θάσο χθες το απόγευμα, και ήδη βρίσκεται στο Αιγαίο αφού η περίπτωση διέλευσης μέσω του Ευβοικού τελικά ...απερρίφθη !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος ξεκίνησε μια νέα γραμμή (δεν έχει ξανά γίνει ποτέ αυτό το δρομολόγιο) στη Θάσο. Η νέα γραμμή θα συνδέει απ' ευθείας την Κεραμωτή με τον Πρίνο. Το πρώτο δρομολόγιο έγινε σήμερα στις 07.30 π.μ από Κεραμωτή και αυτή την ώρα επιστρέφει. Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια.
Εδώ το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος σε παλαιότερη φωτο πηγαίνοντας για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-711-22-12-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ταξιδεύουμε με το πλοίο < Στελιος Φιλιάγκος >
Νέα γραμμή Πρίνος - Κεραμωτή - Πρίνος με τιμές γραμμής Θάσου - Κεραμωτής !
ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-749-08-06-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε απογευματινές ώρες χθες η Λιμενική Αρχή Θάσου για αφαίρεση αριστερού πρυμναίου ελικοπεδαλίου του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΄΄ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ΄΄ ΝΠ 11892, κατά τον πλου του πλοίου από Κεραμωτή για Θάσο.
¶μεσα μετέβη στη Θάσο το Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων όπου διαπίστωσε εξάρμωση αριστερού πρυμναίου πηδαλίου θέτοντας σε λειτουργία τρεις κύριες μηχανές έναντι τεσσάρων, ενώ αντίστοιχα δεν υπήρξε  ημερολογιακή εγγραφή.
 Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Θάσου απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του ΄΄ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΑΓΚΟΣ΄΄ και συνελήφθη ο Πλοίαρχος του, ενώ οι επιβάτες του πλοίου προωθήθηκαν με έτερα πλοία στον προορισμό τους.
 ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος αυτή την ώρα πηγαίνει Κεραμωτή.....κενό φορτίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η προσαγωγή του Cpt. Στέλιου Φιλιάγκου στο δικαστήριο Καβάλας και οι απαντήσεις που έδωσε σε τοπικό κανάλι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος προφανώς επανατοποθέτησε το ελικοπηδάλιο και σήμερα ξεκίνησε πάλι τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος έχει δέσει στην Κεραμωτή για την ακινησία του. Καλές Γιορτές.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος την Τρίτη 12/03 ξεκινά τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Θάσο - Κεραμωτή. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται τα δρομολόγια του Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος από τις 04/05 έως 17/05/2019 στη γραμμή Λιμένας Θάσου - Κεραμωτή. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-750-04-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται τα δρομολόγια του Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος από τις 31/05 έως 13/06/2019 στη γραμμή Λιμένας Θάσου - Κεραμωτή. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-751-01-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Χθεσινή φωτογραφία *πάνω από το Δημήτριος Χ* στην* Κεραμωτή* με το *Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος*, *¶ναξ*, *¶νασσα* και* ¶γιος Ραφαήλ*. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-752-04-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα πλοία *Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος και Νικητής* της *εταιρείας Thassos Link.gr* φωτογραφημένα πριν λίγο παρέα στο Λιμένα Θάσου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ-ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ-753-10-10-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μέρες τώρα πολλά ακούγονται αλλά τίποτε δεν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί. Σήμερα είδα στην Καβάλα το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος να εκπέμπει στο AIS του σαν FAROS [HR] με σημαία Croatia. ¶λλοι λένε για πώληση και άλλοι για ναύλωση. Ο καιρός θα δείξει αφού ο πλοιοκτήτης......δεν ενημερώνει. Καλή συνέχεια. 

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ 501 24-10-2012 copy.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Στο νησί λένε για πώληση και άμεση αντικατάσταση του πλοίου με άλλο! Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι το τελευταίο διάστημα το πλοίο έκανε εργασίες συντήρησης σε λιμάνι της Καβάλας!

----------


## avvachrist

Σε κάποιο δημοσίευμα διάβασα για αγορά από την κροατική JADROLINIJA. Τακτικός πελάτης ελληνικών πλοίων...

----------


## Ellinis

> Σε κάποιο δημοσίευμα διάβασα για αγορά από την κροατική JADROLINIJA. Τακτικός πελάτης ελληνικών πλοίων...


Πράγματι το πλοίο έχει ήδη αποκτηθεί από την κροατική Jadrolinja, έχει μετονομαστεί σε FAROS (το αρχαιοελληνικό όνομα του νησιού Hvar) και πήρε έγγραφα για το ταξίδι στη Ριέκα. Όμως λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει παρουσιάστηκε μηχανική βλάβη...

----------


## sl500

> Πράγματι το πλοίο έχει ήδη αποκτηθεί από την κροατική Jadrolinja, έχει μετονομαστεί σε FAROS (το αρχαιοελληνικό όνομα του νησιού Hvar) και πήρε έγγραφα για το ταξίδι στη Ριέκα. Όμως λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει παρουσιάστηκε μηχανική βλάβη...


 Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!
Ποιά μηχανική βλάβη παρουσίασε και από που προκύπτει αυτό το ανακριβές δημοσίευμα;

----------


## Ellinis

Η πληροφορία μου ήρθε από την πλευρά των αγοραστών. Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες δεν έχω. Αν δεν ισχύει, μήπως έχουν άλλους λόγους να το ισχυρίζονται;

----------


## gioannis13

Και έχει ξεκινήσει ήδη από την Ν.Πέραμο Καβάλας με τελικό προορισμό Κροατία μέσω διώρυγας αύριο το μεσημέρι ! Γράφει ΡΙΟ (Φυσικά όχι Βραζιλίας αλλά Αχαίας μάλλον για να περάσει ο Ηφαιστίωνας !)

----------


## pantelis2009

_FAROS [ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ - ΙΜΟ 8745840]_
Το Faros (ex. Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος) αναχώρησε από την Σκύρο που είχε δέσει για να αποφύγει τα μποφόρ του Ηφαιστίωνα με προορισμό τη _Kraljevica_ (όπως είχαμε αναφέρει) που αναμένεται να φτάσει στις 13/01/2020. Εδώ μια καθέλκυση στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη (03-04-2014) όταν τοποθέτησε το καμπούνι. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

